# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  The Covid Vaccine

## Jen

I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.

The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:

Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.

Does this make sense?

It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.

What's the scoop?

Here's the video.
A COVID CATASTROPHE COMING GLOBALLY DUE TO THE VACCINE SOON!

----------

Big Bird (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-18-2021),donttread (07-19-2021),Fall River (06-25-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

I refuse to be the canary in the coal mine. After I see everyone else doing okay...then...yeah, I'll get it.

----------

Big Bird (03-31-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),darroll (04-10-2021),Fall River (06-25-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),JustPassinThru (03-18-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

Info to ponder can be found at infowars, there is one particular video that explains it very well.


I fact checked most of what this doctor says about the "vaccine", she is correct as far as I check, this is a very informative video.
https://www.banned.video/watch?id=60...82f82eeac060b0

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),Jen (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> I refuse to be the canary in the coal mine. After I see everyone else doing okay...then...yeah, I'll get it.


It appears everyone else is doing it.

And the thing is that initially..............it's nothing for most people.

It's later that concerns me..............but of course if a strong version of Covid emerges and our vaccine is for the weak version.........  even those who got the vaccine will be able to get the stronger vaccine-immune Covid and their own immune system will not work at all against that version.  

I have a good immune system.  Why compromise it?

If someone has an impaired immune system then might as well take the vaccine.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Creepy Uncle Joe (03-19-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Info to ponder can be found at infowars, there is one particular video that explains it very well.
> 
> 
> I fact checked most of what this doctor says about the "vaccine", she is correct as far as I check, this is a very informative video.
> https://www.banned.video/watch?id=60...82f82eeac060b0


Oh well.  The world has gone stark raving mad and no one is stopping it.  I see no end to the madness. :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Still waiting on the J&J.  Let's see how a "traditional" Vac works out...

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

From what I understand the shots from Pfizer and Moderna use Messenger RNA.  That means these are not traditional vaccines but are in actuality gene therapy.

They just call them vaccines for two reasons.  One, if they called them gene therapy people would be wondering what the hell they were talking about.  But the term vaccine is more acceptable because we all know what a vaccine is.

Secondly, by sticking the label "vaccine" on these products the manufacturers are immune from lawsuits.  Not so with mRNA gene therapy.

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),Big Bird (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Fall River (06-25-2021),Jen (03-18-2021),Rebel Yell (03-18-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> From what I understand the shots from Pfizer and Moderna use Messenger RNA.  That means these are not traditional vaccines but are in actuality gene therapy.
> 
> They just call them vaccines for two reasons.  One, if they called them gene therapy people would be wondering what the hell they were talking about.  But the term vaccine is more acceptable because we all know what a vaccine is.
> 
> Secondly, by sticking the label "vaccine" on these products the manufacturers are immune from lawsuits.  Not so with mRNA gene therapy.


Yes.

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Rebel Yell (03-18-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

What is going on with the different manufacturers and the different types of "vaccines" is way to sketchy for me to subscribe. 

That being said, think about this, there is a polio vaccine, if you take the vaccine you are almost guaranteed that you will not contract polio.
There are many others that fit that same bill, like tetanus vaccine, good for a lifetime in fact, but the booster is pushed although not needed for further protection.

These concoctions that have been thrown together don't protect you from contracting the flu C-19, and they push a booster (2nd shot) soon after the first and still you are not fully protected. Add to that, that there obviously has not been any long term testing with regards towards future side effects.

No thanks, I'll pass for now.

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Fall River (06-25-2021),Jen (03-18-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

> Oh well.  The world has gone stark raving mad and no one is stopping it.  I see no end to the madness.


You are welcome make light of it if you like, but at the end of the day, that is a very informative video.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> What is going on with the different manufacturers and the different types of "vaccines" is way to sketchy for me to subscribe. 
> 
> That being said, think about this, there is a polio vaccine, if you take the vaccine you are almost guaranteed that you will not contract polio.
> There are many others that fit that same bill, like tetanus vaccine, good for a lifetime in fact, but the booster is pushed although not needed for further protection.
> 
> These concoctions that have been thrown together don't protect you from contracting the flu C-19, and they push a booster (2nd shot) soon after the first and still you are not fully protected. Add to that, that there obviously has not been any long term testing with regards towards future side effects.
> 
> No thanks, I'll pass for now.


That is why the J&J seems better.  From what I have understood, it is an old school inject dead viruses and let my immune prepare to repel boarders.

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),Jen (03-18-2021),Rebel Yell (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> You are welcome make light of it if you like, but at the end of the day, that is a very informative video.


Make light of it?  Is that what you think I am doing?????

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I am not taking the Mark of the Beast.

----------

Jen (03-18-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

> Make light of it?  Is that what you think I am doing?????


I wasn't sure, many blow this off because Jones is involved, he gets played off as a quack which is turnoff for many. I was just hopeful that you and others would watch so as to better understand what is going on, this woman is sharp, she knows what she is talking about.

The part about population control aside, what she talks about medically is accurate, and is most certainly food for thought. 

On a note, if I offended you, I do most graciously apologize.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Jen (03-18-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

*Polyethylene glycol*

It will require further research to find all common products that contain Polyethylene Glycol.
Here is a start.
Polyethylene glycol - Wikipedia

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

People here are getting it and saying no side effects, so as soon as it is available for me, will get it

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

Donald Trump said that the vaccine is good so it must be. But if Trump is a puppet of the elite and that is why he keeps crapping on about how we right leaning sceptics should get vaccine then maybe we can't trust him. And never could. Nah - vaccine must be good. I trust Trump with my life.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Fall River (06-25-2021),StanAtStanFan (04-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.
> 
> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> ...



one hour video, waaaaaaaay too long to watch, summarise the salient points  please.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> People here are getting it and saying no side effects, so as soon as it is available for me, will get it


I am concerned about things other than side effects.  But hey....  I'm old.  If it kills me, then it was time for me to die anyway.  Right?

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> one hour video, waaaaaaaay too long to watch, summarise the salient points  please.


I did that in the OP.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

From what I understand that is true of any flu virus....That's why flu shots are given every year....That's why I don't take them.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## Jen

> From what I understand that is true of any flu virus....That's why flu shots are given every year....That's why I don't take them.


Standard vaccines are specific... always have been, and they wear off and go away by the next season.

This Covid 19 vaccine (all but the J&J, I understand) do not wear off.  They change the genes and do not go away.  So their being specific means that when that specific flu virus is no longer around because its more virulent offspring have taken over, you still have that gene change via the covid "vaccine"that is looking for the dead virus and ignoring the new and worse ones.   

So while the yearly flu vaccine is just no longer effective, the new Covid 19 gene therapy vaccine is not only not effective, but it prevents your body from attacking any mutation of that virus.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),East of the Beast (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

either way they can give mine to someone else

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## DMK

> mRNA can enter the cells in your body. These cells begin to produce the spike protein, displaying it on their surface.Cells from your immune system  will notice these spike proteins and recognize them as foreign. Because  of this, your immune system will begin building an immune response to the spike protein, which includes the production of antibodies.
> 
> 
> If  the antibodies produced by your immune system then come across the actual SARS-CoV-2 virus, they’ll recognize it as an invader and will be able to destroy it before it causes you to become ill. In other words, your immune system will be primed and ready to fight off and neutralize the actual virus once you get the vaccine. 
> 
> 
> You may have heard concerns about the COVID-19 vaccine affecting your DNA. This isn’t possible.
> Your DNA is contained within a special part of your cells called the nucleus. The nucleus is separated from other areas of the cell.
> 
> ...

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Standard vaccines are specific... always have been, and they wear off and go away by the next season.
> 
> *  *  *


Not true.  The measles and polio vaccines are effective for many, many years.  One does not need an annual measles or polio vaccination.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),Jen (03-18-2021),MisterVeritis (03-18-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

Setting aside the science for a moment there is the issue of the full court press being conducted by the WHO, the CDC and the media.  They've created such a public frenzy that it has people going to all sorts of extremes just to get the magic shot.

That should tell you something right there.  We're not talking about people fighting over Beanie Babies here, this is life and death stuff.  A public frenzy is the last thing we want.

Besides, anyone who believes one single word uttered by the WHO, the CDC and the media just isn't paying close attention.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021),teeceetx (03-18-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

Essentially what the video says, if my limited intellect allows, is that the antibodies produced as a result of the mRNA vaccines are LONG LIVED and MORE VIRULENT than our natural antibodies.  These vaccine produced antibodies overwhelm natural ones when attacking viruses, allowing other viruses to escape destruction, because the vaccine produced antibodies destroy ONLY the covid-19 spiked protein viruses.  Simply put, they "crowd-out" (out-compete) our naturally occurring antibodies, which cannot get to the other viruses to destroy them.  But this is because we are in the MIDDLE of the pandemic.  It seems as if there are some specific & unique things happening because we are in the middle, rather than before it got here.  It seems, with this argument, the devil is in the details.

What I do not know, is how many specific antibodies can one have?  Most of us have dozens from birth to today.  Many are long lived, others not so much.  But if these mRNA antibodies are long lived, is it necessary to believe they crowd-out (out-compete) all the others?  Does that mean all our previous vaccinations will no longer be effective?

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Donald Trump said that the vaccine is good so it must be. But if Trump is a puppet of the elite and that is why he keeps crapping on about how we right leaning sceptics should get vaccine then maybe we can't trust him. And never could. Nah - vaccine must be good. I trust Trump with my life.


See the chaos here?  This never happened in the past in America.

Because we HAD a society based on TRUST.  We honored integrity and demanded truth and honesty.

No more.  The mediuh LIE to us.  Endlessly.  Cronies have replaced producers in corporate America.  They are rent-seekers, not businessmen and not industrialists.  They want government monies (rents).

And we're learning, after 25 years of media and government lying.  So we no longer TRUST this boondoggle injection, promoted by non-medical megalomaniacs like Gates and Schwab.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Not true.  The measles and polio vaccines are effective for many, many years.  One does not need an annual measles or polio vaccination.


I should have said standard flu vaccines.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Essentially what the video says, if my limited intellect allows, is that the antibodies produced as a result of the mRNA vaccines are LONG LIVED and MORE VIRULENT than our natural antibodies.  These vaccine produced antibodies overwhelm natural ones when attacking viruses, allowing other viruses to escape destruction, because the vaccine produced antibodies destroy ONLY the covid-19 spiked protein viruses.  Simply put, they "crowd-out" (out-compete) our naturally occurring antibodies, which cannot get to the other viruses to destroy them.  But this is because we are in the MIDDLE of the pandemic.  It seems as if there are some specific & unique things happening because we are in the middle, rather than before it got here.  It seems, with this argument, the devil is in the details.
> 
> What I do not know, is how many specific antibodies can one have?  Most of us have dozens from birth to today.  Many are long lived, others not so much.  But if these mRNA antibodies are long lived, is it necessary to believe they crowd-out (out-compete) all the others?  Does that mean all our previous vaccinations will no longer be effective?


Thanks. This sheds some of the light on the situation that I hoped to get.  I wonder if, pushing the vaccine through quickly as it was pushed, if anyone knows the answers.  

Seems they are testing things out on us.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),teeceetx (03-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

*Manufacturer:* Pfizer, Inc., and BioNTech
*Manufacturer:* ModernaTX, Inc.
*Type of vaccine:* mRNA

*Manufacturer:* Janssen Pharmaceuticals Companies of Johnson & Johnson
*Type of vaccine:* Viral vector


*mRNA vaccines* contain  material from the virus that causes COVID-19 that gives our cells  instructions for how to make a harmless protein that is unique to the  virus. After our cells make copies of the protein, they destroy the  genetic material from the vaccine. Our bodies recognize that the protein  should not be there and build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will  remember how to fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected  in the future. 

*Protein subunit vaccines* include harmless pieces  (proteins) of the virus that causes COVID-19 instead of the entire germ.  Once vaccinated, our bodies recognize that the protein should not be  there and build T-lymphocytes and antibodies that will remember how to  fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected in the future. 

*Vector vaccines*  contain a modified version of a different virus than the one that  causes COVID-19. Inside the shell of the modified virus, there is  material from the virus that causes COVID-19. This is called a “viral  vector.” Once the viral vector is inside our cells, the genetic material  gives cells instructions to make a protein that is unique to the virus  that causes COVID-19. Using these instructions, our cells make copies of  the protein. This prompts our bodies to build T-lymphocytes and  B-lymphocytes that will remember how to fight that virus if we are  infected in the future. 
This Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine uses the ChAdOx1 technology, which has  been developed and optimised by the Jenner Institute over the last 10  years. This type of vaccine technology has been tested for many other  diseases such as influenza (flu) and middle east respiratory syndrome  (MERS), another type of coronavirus.
OP is BS IMHO.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021),Canadianeye (03-18-2021),dinosaur (03-20-2021),Foghorn (03-18-2021),Jen (03-18-2021),potlatch (03-18-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> *Manufacturer:* Pfizer, Inc., and BioNTech
> *Manufacturer:* ModernaTX, Inc.
> *Type of vaccine:* mRNA
> 
> *Manufacturer:* Janssen Pharmaceuticals Companies of Johnson & Johnson
> *Type of vaccine:* Viral vector
> 
> 
> *mRNA vaccines* contain  material from the virus that causes COVID-19 that gives our cells  instructions for how to make a harmless protein that is unique to the  virus. After our cells make copies of the protein, they destroy the  genetic material from the vaccine. Our bodies recognize that the protein  should not be there and build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will  remember how to fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected  in the future. 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback on this. Perilous times and tough decisions. In Canada they are leveraging our freedoms if we abstain from the vaccine. Last I heard was if you don't take vaccine, you will not be allowed to travel, or go to a restaurant, etc.

I may take the vaccine, but only after a considerable amount of time so that I can gauge the risks/results, which means until that point in time, my freedoms will be limited along with others of the same mindset...and posing no risk to the rest of population - who took the vaccine, so they should all be safe, right?  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),Jen (03-18-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Zombie Apocalypse

----------

Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> 
> What's the scoop?


When your body detects an invader it does all it can to defeat it. Part of that is general, it is the same response to every invasion, whether a splinter or a virus. Part is specific. The cells in your immune system identify the virus and creates cells that will remember for a very long time the nature of the surface of the virus. Right now you have those cells in your body for every virus you have successfully defeated. This one is no different.

Because of the nature of the military units I was a part of over my career I have had hundreds of shots including dozens of vaccines. I came across my yellow international shot record this month. I was on my second book because of the number of shots I have had.

Take the vaccine if you are in a moderate to high risk group.

----------

DMK (03-19-2021),Jen (03-18-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

yes. the OP video is a load of bollox.  This vaccine works the same way every other vaccine since they invented them works.

----------

Jen (03-18-2021),MisterVeritis (03-18-2021)

----------


## Jen

> yes. the OP video is a load of bollox.  This vaccine works the same way every other vaccine since they invented them works.


My ultimate conclusion on this is that hey............I'm old enough that it just doesn't matter whether the vaccine kills me or something else does.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),Chester Arthur (03-25-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Does this vaccine separate the virus from its parents at the cell border?

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),OldSchool (03-18-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> My ultimate conclusion on this is that hey............I'm old enough that it just doesn't matter whether the vaccine kills me or something else does.


The vaccine is not going to kill you.

----------


## Authentic

> The vaccine is not going to kill you.


How do you know?

----------

JustPassinThru (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> How do you know?


There is no reason why it should.

Worldwide more than a hundred million people have been vaccinated. So far there have been no deaths directly attributed to a coronavirus vaccine.

This goofy fear is boring.

----------

Hillofbeans (03-18-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> There is no reason why it should.
> 
> Worldwide more than a hundred million people have been vaccinated. So far there have been no deaths directly attributed to a coronavirus vaccine.
> 
> This goofy fear is boring.


People have died mere hours after getting the vaccine.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> People have died mere hours after getting the vaccine.


Not one instance as of March 12th has been traced to the vaccine. All of the dead had pre-existing, serious medical conditions.

----------

potlatch (03-18-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Poisons, by nature, work kinda slowly.

----------

Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Poisons, by nature, work kinda slowly.


Poisons work quickly.

----------


## OldSchool

Multiple doses...... sure, sign me up. lol

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Poisons work quickly.


That's why a rattle snake bite kills you instantly, right.  :Geez:

----------

Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Not one instance as of March 12th has been traced to the vaccine. All of the dead had pre-existing, serious medical conditions.


The Deep State controls the official reporting.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Not one instance as of March 12th has been traced to the vaccine. All of the dead had pre-existing, serious medical conditions.


Thank you!  I, myself, worried because I have emphysema but had no trouble. Some people are so afraid of needles that they faint!

----------

Foghorn (03-19-2021),MisterVeritis (03-18-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Anyone telling anyone there are no side effects from the Moderna are FULL of SHIT My first did not give me any pain in the arm the first day as most people got. The third day my arm was stiff and sore My wife was sore first day and hers started getting better around the third day, BUT if you work it hard it will give you some soreness even three weeks later, Now we are older, our grand daughter in law got both and had just slight soreness of the arm for both. There are other things like some eye dryness, some nasal things and we have both had some episodes of fatigue and some elevated heart rates with the fatigue for about ten minutes or so. The amount of time we can work on something at full pace is drastically shorter. I would suggest to all that you take the J&J it is the same basic as the Pneumonia 13 & 23 and I had the 13 a year or more ago with not even a sore arm. My 49 year old daughter took the J&J and she is good with it. 

Just our experience, with shot 1 may not get # 2 next week.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> That's why a rattle snake bite kills you instantly, right.


I wonder if you know people use instantly to mean something different from quickly or slowly?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> The Deep State controls the official reporting.


Worldwide?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Thank you!  I, myself, worried because I have emphysema but had no trouble. Some people are so afraid of needles that they faint!


Anyone with COPD should be vaccinated. The Chinese Communist Party coronavirus attacks your lungs.

----------

Foghorn (03-19-2021),potlatch (03-18-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> I wonder if you know people use instantly to mean something different from quickly or slowly?


I wonder when you and I will move beyond petty bickering.

Nevermind.... I've had enough, ain't worth it.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),Jen (03-18-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Anyone with COPD should be vaccinated. The Chinese Communist Party coronavirus attacks your lungs.


Yes! When this all started I posted a lot of information from good scientific sites and hospitals. All of them called it a lung disease affecting both lungs. I forgot the exact name they called it.  Nobody believed the information even then!

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),Foghorn (03-19-2021),MisterVeritis (03-18-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

_I wonder if you know people use instantly to mean something different from quickly or slowly?_



> I wonder when you and I will move beyond petty bickering.
> Nevermind.... I've had enough, ain't worth it.


I am not the one who confused instantly with quickly or slowly.

Communications. There is an art to it. But knowing what words mean helps.

----------


## OldSchool

> _I wonder if you know people use instantly to mean something different from quickly or slowly?_
> 
> I am not the one who confused instantly with quickly or slowly.
> 
> Communications. There is an art to it. But knowing what words mean helps.


There's also an art to recognizing when someone is being an smartass or serious. 

I'm guilty of being smartass, you??? Oh, wait.... you know better than any of us.  :Laughing9:

----------

Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),Canadianeye (03-18-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> There's also an art to recognizing when someone is being an smartass or serious. 
> I'm guilty of being smartass, you??? Oh, wait.... you know better than any of us.


Clearly, I know far more than you the differences between instantly, quickly, and slowly. That is sufficient for this thread.

----------


## OldSchool

All that matters is the vaccine heeds heard immunity, right?

"heed" does it mean instantly, quickly, or slowly?

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> There's also an art to recognizing when someone is being an smartass or serious. 
> 
> I'm guilty of being smartass, you??? Oh, wait.... you know better than any of us.


Smartassery ain't just a hobby.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),OldSchool (03-18-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> Smartassery ain't just a hobby.


For me it's somewhat of an inherent trait, but used in design to make people think, and maybe even bring a laugh.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Jen

> That's why a rattle snake bite kills you instantly, right.


Mr Veritis plays loosely with truth. I dismiss and everything he says since I discovered that.

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),Authentic (03-18-2021),BooBoo (03-18-2021),OldSchool (03-23-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> All that matters is the vaccine heeds heard immunity, right?
> 
> "heed" does it mean instantly, quickly, or slowly?


Herd immunity will come, if it comes, as a result of surviving the virus or getting the vaccination. There is no bright line. We may already have reached herd immunity status in some places but not in others. I will speculate herd immunity will come both slowly and more slowly.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Mr Veritis plays loosely with truth. I dismiss and everything he says since I discovered that.


This is a lie. You are a liar.

----------


## BooBoo

> This is a lie. You are a liar.



^ That was a "PUNCH" for No Reason..!!! ^

"If  you consider yourself to be pretty active on social media or other  types of online communities, you may have experienced what many internet  users call being trolled. So what is a troll in this sense?

Although  many people use the term in contexts where a sense of humor is  appreciated, the truth is that Internet trolling can get pretty nasty  and isnt always a laughing matter. The Urban Dictionary has a bunch of  definitions under the term trolling, but the first one that pops up  seems to define it as simply as possible. So, according to the Urban  Dictionarys top rated definition for trolling, it can be defined as:
_
Being  a prick on the Internet because you can. Typically unleashing one or  more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander, because  its the internet and, hey, you can._

----------

12icer (03-18-2021),OldSchool (03-23-2021)

----------


## 12icer

*Ces't la vie, l'imbécile montre toujours ce qu'il est , Mon Dieu. 

*Someone needs to get over their delusion of superiority or go on to the leftist they are so congruent with.

To assume oneself superior at any facet of existence is to prejudge everyone as inferior to oneself. That is a trait of the most seen in a serious mental disorder that results in suicide, or heinous acts against ones fellow man. It is reminiscent of hitler, napoleon, idi amin dada, and many other madmen who have presumed themselves as superior to humanity. Sound like anyone you know? 

Thinking they can continually get away with bad behavior to soothe your ego is what gets serial killers caught and injected the poison kills you slowly while you sleep. 

There is no way to know what the MRNA vaccine will do long term. It is not as benign as the other types of long tested vaccines.

----------

BooBoo (03-18-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> This is a lie. You are a liar.


You call everyone a liar. You are not the only one with _veritis_.

----------

OldSchool (03-23-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Essentially what the video says, if my limited intellect allows, is that the antibodies produced as a result of the mRNA vaccines are LONG LIVED and MORE VIRULENT than our natural antibodies.  These vaccine produced antibodies overwhelm natural ones when attacking viruses, allowing other viruses to escape destruction, because the vaccine produced antibodies destroy ONLY the covid-19 spiked protein viruses.  Simply put, they "crowd-out" (out-compete) our naturally occurring antibodies, which cannot get to the other viruses to destroy them.  But this is because we are in the MIDDLE of the pandemic.  It seems as if there are some specific & unique things happening because we are in the middle, rather than before it got here.  It seems, with this argument, the devil is in the details.
> 
> What I do not know, is how many specific antibodies can one have?  Most of us have dozens from birth to today.  Many are long lived, others not so much.  But if these mRNA antibodies are long lived, is it necessary to believe they crowd-out (out-compete) all the others?  Does that mean all our previous vaccinations will no longer be effective?


You have specific antibodies for every invasion your body has successfully defeated.

----------

Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You call everyone a liar. You are not the only one with _veritis_.


Just the liars.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> ^ That was a "PUNCH" for No Reason..!!! ^


Jen lied. I called her on it.

You are hysterical, like always.

----------


## Authentic

> Jen lied. I called her on it.
> 
> You are hysterical, like always.


She did not lie. You are trolling, as usual.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),OldSchool (03-23-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> She did not lie. You are trolling, as usual.


She did.

----------


## Authentic

> She did.


How?

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> How?


Drop dead.

----------


## Authentic

> Drop dead.


That is the second time today you have wished for the hastened end of my life.

----------


## Authentic

I thought that I had a clean slate.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I thought that I had a clean slate.


You dirtied it.

----------


## Authentic

> You dirtied it.


How? (Drop dead is not a valid answer).

----------


## Authentic

> This is a lie. You are a liar.


OK. Let's get down to bare bones. How are you _not_ playing loose with the truth? (Drop dead is not a valid answer.)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Does this vaccine separate the virus from its parents at the cell border?


No, its racist because it discriminates against the vaccine just because its covid.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> There is no way to know what the MRNA vaccine will do long term. It is not as benign as the other types of long tested vaccines.



we have been making  this type of vaccine for 15 years,  i suspect if anything nasty was going to happen it would have happened by now......

The were invented by Katalin Karikó, a Hungarian biochemist whos now CEO at BioNTech.

----------


## Trinnity

> Smartassery ain't just a hobby.


But trolling is. 



> Herd immunity will come, if it comes, as a result of surviving the virus or getting the vaccination. There is no bright line. We may already have reached herd immunity


Up to half the country already had T-cell immunity; especially health care workers of experience. 

When I became an xray student and then a technologist, for the first 10 years or so, I caught a lot of the colds people came in with. Now, it's been decades since I had one. I was exposed to SARS twice. I've been exposed to most things that float in the air. I was only worried about TB and MRSA* (Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus). Swine flue and SARS; we pretty much ignored. 



> This is a lie. You are a liar.


You are a bully. ..




> Jen lied. I called her on it. You are hysterical, like always.


...and a mean old man. :Old: 

Your take on her assessment of you is..........subjective.




> we have been making  this type of vaccine for 15 years


as gene therapy; a chemo drug. It's not a vaccine. Did you "hear" me? _ It's not a vaccine, it's a preemptive treatment._ It alters your MessingerRNA. Your RNA tells our body how to operate (your DNA tells your body how go replicate cells and reproduce). 

I think it's dangerous and IIRC the J&J vax has some of that mRNA tinkering in it too. 

Don't be the Guinea Pig.

*MRSA is a bacterial infection from several specific groups of bacs that are more prevalent in ICU type settings. They're antibiotic resistant. I did a lot of ICU work with portable xray.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> we have been making  this type of vaccine for 15 years,  i suspect if anything nasty was going to happen it would have happened by now......
> 
> The were invented by Katalin Karikó, a Hungarian biochemist whos now CEO at BioNTech.


George Soros is Hungarian.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> George Soros is Hungarian.


I've been to Hungary. They all hate him. He's not even welcome in the country; they'd likely arrest him is he came in. He IS hated there.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> OK. Let's get down to bare bones. How are you _not_ playing loose with the truth? (Drop dead is not a valid answer.)


It is not in my nature. Jen lied. You support her.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> But trolling is. 
> Up to half the country already had T-cell immunity; especially health care workers of experience. 
> 
> When I became an xray student and then a technologist, for the first 10 years or so, I caught a lot of the colds people came in with. Now, it's been decades since I had one. I was exposed to SARS twice. I've been exposed to most things that float in the air. I was only worried about TB and MRSA* (Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus). Swine flue and SARS; we pretty much ignored. 
> You are a bully. ..
> 
> ...and a mean old man.
> 
> Your take on her assessment of you is..........subjective.
> ...


Jen lied. I called her on it. I am no more a bully than you are.

----------


## BooBoo

Deaths due to Covid Vaccine at DuckDuckGo



*Many Links and Sites*

----------


## UKSmartypants

No no no. Much bollox on this thread about mRNa altering your DNA. Its doesnt.

The mRNA vaccines like those developed by Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna don't use DNA. 

RNA   is like a temporary photocopy of DNA and is used to make proteins. Proteins are the building blocks that cells use to grow and repair themselves. Once the protein is made, the RNA is degraded  In humans, the progression is always DNA to RNA to protein  You can't go from RNA back to DNA in human cells. It's not possible because we just don't have the machinery to deal with it. So there should not be concerns about the RNA vaccine somehow getting into the human DNA and transforming it


There is just ONE kind of microbe we know of that can produce DNA from RNA  retroviruses such as HIV.  And Retroviruses and Coronaviruses apples and oranges. . And the DNA generated by retroviruses can sometimes integrate into cells.  That has led some researchers to propose that infection with a retrovirus might theoretically provide the proteins necessary for the integration of mRNA, although that's considered extremely unlikely - RNA from retroviruses is structurally different from mRNA. So even if one was infected with a retrovirus, the mRNA in the vaccine would not alter your DNA

----------

Oceander (03-19-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## Jen

> This is a lie. You are a liar.


Let me instruct you on the proper use of words, @MisterVeritis.

It is my opinion that you "play loosely with the truth".

Opinion is what it is.  It may be right.  It may be wrong.  But it is NOT a lie.  And my opinion does NOT make me a liar.

Words matter.

Please try to choose yours better in the future so that you won't sound stupid.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Deaths due to Covid Vaccine at DuckDuckGo


*KEY POINTS*VAERS data shows more than 900 people died after receiving the coronavirus vaccineExperts warn that the data is being misinterpretedThe CDC has yet to report any deaths related to the COVID-19 vaccine

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Let me instruct you on the proper use of words, @MisterVeritis.
> 
> It is my opinion that you "play loosely with the truth".
> Opinion is what it is.  It may be right.  It may be wrong.  But it is NOT a lie.  And my opinion does NOT make me a liar.
> Words matter.
> 
> Please try to choose yours better in the future so that you won't sound stupid.


You lied when you called me a liar. When you call me a liar I will hit back.

----------


## Oceander

> No no no. Much bollox on this thread about mRNa altering your DNA. Its doesnt.
> 
> The mRNA vaccines like those developed by Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna don't use DNA. 
> 
> RNA   is like a temporary photocopy of DNA and is used to make proteins. Proteins are the building blocks that cells use to grow and repair themselves. Once the protein is made, the RNA is degraded  In humans, the progression is always DNA to RNA to protein  You can't go from RNA back to DNA in human cells. It's not possible because we just don't have the machinery to deal with it. So there should not be concerns about the RNA vaccine somehow getting into the human DNA and transforming it
> 
> 
> There is just ONE kind of microbe we know of that can produce DNA from RNA — retroviruses such as HIV.  And Retroviruses and Coronaviruses apples and oranges. . And the DNA generated by retroviruses can sometimes integrate into cells.  That has led some researchers to propose that infection with a retrovirus might theoretically provide the proteins necessary for the integration of mRNA, although that's considered extremely unlikely - RNA from retroviruses is structurally different from mRNA. So even if one was infected with a retrovirus, the mRNA in the vaccine would not alter your DNA



Bingo

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),potlatch (03-19-2021)

----------


## Jen

> You lied when you called me a liar. When you call me a liar I will hit back.


Sweety, I did NOT call you a liar.  That was your imagination.  

And, oh by the way, I was hitting you back for breaking your word and hitting me first  in this post The Covid Vaccine - Page 4,  and also, for trolling my thread in general.

You aren't the only one who hits back when someone hits you first.  I might choose to do that too.

We are done. You are worth no more of my time.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

lets do this by pictures....

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Sweety, I did NOT call you a liar.  That was your imagination.  
> And, oh by the way, I was hitting you back for breaking your word and hitting me first  in this post The Covid Vaccine - Page 4,  and also, for trolling my thread in general.
> You aren't the only one who hits back when someone hits you first.  I might choose to do that too.
> We are done. You are worth no more of my time.


And again you lie..."Mr Veritis plays loosely with truth."

Further you lied about me hitting you in this thread and about trolling the thread.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> And again you lie..."Mr Veritis plays loosely with truth."
> 
> Further you lied about me hitting you in this thread and about trolling the thread.



ok I give up. This thread is no longer about covid vaccinations, its about which of two idiots lied.....time to leave.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> And again you lie..."Mr Veritis plays loosely with truth."
> 
> Further you lied about me hitting you in this thread and about trolling the thread.


Translation: MisterVeritis is always right. Anyone who disagrees with MisterVeritis is a liar.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),tlmjl (03-23-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Translation: MisterVeritis is always right. Anyone who disagrees with MisterVeritis is a liar.


You are poor at translating. If you discover something you are good at stick with it. This isn't it.

Jen didn't say she disagrees with me. She called me a liar. I responded.

----------


## Authentic

> It is not in my nature. Jen lied. You support her.


Divide and conquer, huh? That is a liberal game.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> You are poor at translating. If you discover something you are good at stick with it. This isn't it.
> 
> Jen didn't say she disagrees with me. She called me a liar. I responded.


You play loosely with the truth. 

When I asked you to prove that you do not, you told me to drop dead.

 Perception is reality.

 If enough people think that you have a loose relationship with the truth, maybe you should start doing some self examination.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),tlmjl (03-23-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> lets do this by pictures....


That is not a picture, it is a diagram.


  @nonsqtr's schematics of a cell are more interesting.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You play loosely with the truth. 
> 
> When I asked you to prove that you do not, you told me to drop dead.
>  Perception is reality.
>  If enough people think that you have a loose relationship with the truth, maybe you should start doing some self examination.


Two liars have lied about me. That is all.

----------


## BooBoo

Remember  that a person who seems like a troll is actually the one suffering in  some way and is trying to distract themselves and make themselves feel  better by taking it out on you. If you can, try to have a good laugh and  think about how sad it is that people actually feel the need to insult  complete strangers on the Internet

The best way to handle an internet troll is to *stop feeding the troll*.  Ignoring the troll sometimes works. It may become bored and forage for  food elsewhere. But, there are times when trolls refuse to leave. If a  troll remains on the scene, then it is time to block that individual  from commenting. 

*"Banning an unwanted troll is like putting out a fire,  it is far better to lose one tree than let the fire consume the entire  forest".*

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),Jen (03-19-2021),tlmjl (03-23-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> ok I give up. This thread is no longer about covid vaccinations, its about which of two idiots lied.....time to leave.


Good point. Let's try to get back on track.

----------


## Trinnity

* MisterVeritis is thread banned for post #90 and others ...for harassment and derailing the thread.*

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> That is not a picture, it is a diagram.
> 
> 
>   @nonsqtr's schematics of a cell are more interesting.


I didnt think you were paying any attention to the thread, you seemed totally engrossed in the banal, off topic, thread wrecking  argument about who was lying.


But no comment on the content of the diagram other than that ? Why are you even in this thread? it doesn't seem to interest you.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021),Canadianeye (03-19-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Remember  that a person who seems like a troll is actually the one suffering in  some way and is trying to distract themselves and make themselves feel  better by taking it out on you. If you can, try to have a good laugh and  think about how sad it is that people actually feel the need to insult  complete strangers on the Internet
> 
> The best way to handle an internet troll is to *stop feeding the troll*.  Ignoring the troll sometimes works. It may become bored and forage for  food elsewhere. But, there are times when trolls refuse to leave. If a  troll remains on the scene, then it is time to block that individual  from commenting. 
> 
> *"Banning an unwanted troll is like putting out a fire,  it is far better to lose one tree than let the fire consume the entire  forest".*


All of us sometimes need to distract ourselves from pain, either physical or mental.  It's hard to have compassion when someone we once respected seems to be trolling, but compassion is always a good way to go.  I wouldn't support banning an old friend whether it's me that's the old friend or someone else.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

First off, do not assume that the Vaccine will "do nothing."  Biology is a bit more complicated.  

And the body's immune system is pretty much working overtime ALL the time.  We are literally bombarded by gazillions of pathogens every year.  

It is possible that a Covid Variant might be more potent, but...it is just as likely that it is LESS potent.  (Or, jumps to another species, or, is easier to contract, etc.)

Finally, I think what we sill see is a yearly Covid Vaccine, just like we have a yearly Flu Vaccine.

We have been battling Influenza for over a century, and yet...it is still around.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> I am not taking the Mark of the Beast.


I don't think the COVID vaccine is the "Mark of the Beast."

That will come, when citizens are forced to put "computer chips" in their bodies, after currency has gone almost completely digital.

There will be MANY "Good" reasons to get this "chip." But, obviously, there will be many "Good" reasons to resist it....

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),tlmjl (03-23-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

*Everyone please stay on the OP topic. Thanks~*

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

DNA, RNA, what is the difference?

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> Zombie Apocalypse


No.

The Zombie Apocalypse already happens every 4 years.

WE call it The Democrat National Convention....

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),East of the Beast (03-19-2021),MisterVeritis (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> First off, do not assume that the Vaccine will "do nothing."  Biology is a bit more complicated.  
> 
> And the body's immune system is pretty much working overtime ALL the time.  We are literally bombarded by gazillions of pathogens every year.  
> 
> It is possible that a Covid Variant might be more potent, but...it is just as likely that it is LESS potent.  (Or, jumps to another species, or, is easier to contract, etc.)
> 
> Finally, I think what we sill see is a yearly Covid Vaccine, just like we have a yearly Flu Vaccine.
> 
> We have been battling Influenza for over a century, and yet...it is still around.



Another topic thats full of BS is the number of variants. Viruses mutate all the time, 99.9% of mutations die very quickly, and the more infected people there are the more variants. But across all the hundred or so variants so far detected, most of them trivial, they all still have 99.7% of the 30,000 base pairs. The most extreme version B1128 still only has 20 detected mutations, deletions or insertions.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Got the Flu shot this year, 1st time in a long time because Me Dr. said She got One and was not Sick after getting it... As far as the Covid Shot, BooBoo Already got a FLU Shot, don't need another one...!!!

----------

12icer (03-20-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> Anyone telling anyone there are no side effects from the Moderna are FULL of SHIT My first did not give me any pain in the arm the first day as most people got. The third day my arm was stiff and sore My wife was sore first day and hers started getting better around the third day, BUT if you work it hard it will give you some soreness even three weeks later, Now we are older, our grand daughter in law got both and had just slight soreness of the arm for both. There are other things like some eye dryness, some nasal things and we have both had some episodes of fatigue and some elevated heart rates with the fatigue for about ten minutes or so. The amount of time we can work on something at full pace is drastically shorter. I would suggest to all that you take the J&J it is the same basic as the Pneumonia 13 & 23 and I had the 13 a year or more ago with not even a sore arm. My 49 year old daughter took the J&J and she is good with it. 
> 
> Just our experience, with shot 1 may not get # 2 next week.


I have had much the same experience, with the "arm" pain.

And I was scoffing at all those who reported it early, as I am completely immune to the fear of needles (Type I Diabetic, so I stab myself multiple times a day, and have my blood taken at almost every doctor's visit.  But, I'm TUFF, LOL!)

That said, I took the Moderna Vaccine Wednesday, and, there was some actual swelling at the injection site, and, it does NOT feel like the typical "shot."  

Still does not bother me, so, I plan on getting the 2nd one.

Just an FYI for those of you who don't like needles:  In MOST cases, it literally IS the Medicine, not the Shot itself, that hurts.  Penicillin, in particular.

When I inject Insulin, I hardly notice it, because Insulin is a natural hormone.  (Plus, the Needles are hair thin, so, there is that.)_

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),potlatch (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I don't think the COVID vaccine is the "Mark of the Beast."
> 
> That will come, when citizens are forced to put "computer chips" in their bodies, after currency has gone almost completely digital.
> 
> There will be MANY "Good" reasons to get this "chip." But, obviously, there will be many "Good" reasons to resist it....


By the time the Mark comes around, we will have been conditioned to take it. 

If the vaccine is not the Mark, it is one of the long train of precursors.

It is good practice to resist anything that is a control mechanism.

----------


## BooBoo

> DNA, RNA, what is the difference?


: The Differences Are Vital - Dictionary.com

The Differences Between DNA and RNA

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> This is a lie. You are a liar.


Not really the best  way to make your point......

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> : The Differences Are Vital - Dictionary.com
> 
> The Differences Between DNA and RNA


Trust the "science".

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> DNA, RNA, what is the difference?



I already explained this in post 87. You were too engrossed in your banal argument.

The Covid Vaccine - Page 9

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> Trust the "science".


The Difference between RNA and DNA is pretty absolute. 

Completely different.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> *Everyone please stay on the OP topic. Thanks~*


Sorry, was posting while You were beating BooBoo to the thread...!!!

----------

12icer (03-20-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> *All of us sometimes need to distract ourselves from pain, either physical or mental.*  It's hard to have compassion when someone we once respected seems to be trolling, but compassion is always a good way to go.  I wouldn't support banning an old friend whether it's me that's the old friend or someone else.



Not everywhere One Does and Certainly Not Everyday...!!! You don't Treat Your Friends like MV does and expect to have those Friends Long and not Stand Up against You...!! Abuse is Abuse, no Matter how small or Severe...! Friends to BooBoo are like Family, You don't Crap on Them and expect Them to Forgive You just because they are Friends and or Family and Not on a Daily Basis... There are some Great Threads Here with all involved getting along, voices differences and Opinions and Enjoying it... Why does there have to bee somebody stinking up the site...?!? I see down towards the bottom of the Main Page : "I Hate that Forum" and Yet I see the same stuff happening over here...! Didn't all of You come over here to get away from that abuse, only to end up with it here...?!? Sounds like the Washington D.C. Cartel is in full swing again...!!!

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Jen (03-19-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> By the time the Mark comes around, we will have been conditioned to take it. 
> 
> If the vaccine is not the Mark, it is one of the long train of precursors.
> 
> It is good practice to resist anything that is a control mechanism.


That may be, but, although a religious person, I also understand the science of biology.

And as "marks" go, a vaccine doesn't really do much for "the beast."  A Computer Chip, could and would.

I do not, in ANY way, feel that people should be forced to take vaccines, however.

I will, but, I make decisions only for myself.  I respect others enough that I will let them make their own choices, as long as said choice does not DIRECTLY effect me and mine.

(I know people who have NEVER taken a flu shot, and will not take the covid shot.  That is their call, not mine.)

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I already explained this in post 87. You were too engrossed in your banal argument.
> 
> The Covid Vaccine - Page 9


The coronavirus pandemic is retro, like 1918.

----------


## Swedgin

Well, I took the first shot.

Was hoping that any side effects would give me super powers, but NO!

Instead, most of my hair fell out, and my waistline expanded.

At least, that's my story, and, I'm sticking with it.

(AND DAMN, but, the Superhero spot I was going to try out for, is already taken):

Bouncing Boy - Wikipedia

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),Oceander (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> No, its racist because it discriminates against the vaccine just because its covid.


COVID is a race, eh,?

----------


## Trinnity

> DNA, RNA, what is the difference?


I told you.

RNA tells your body how to work, what to do. It makes your stomach   growl. It tells your bowels to work. It ensures you breathe automatically.

DNA tells your cells how to replicate. Grow hair. Hold blood in your spleen. Make a baby.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),Swedgin (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

You mean to tell me that we are all on an acid trip,?

----------


## Trinnity

Except Gator Monroe.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),Authentic (03-19-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021),Oceander (03-19-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

Testing.......Testing.......checking to see if I was thread banned.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I told you.
> 
> RNA tells your body how to work, what to do. It makes your stomach   growl. It tells your bowels to work. It ensures you breathe automatically.
> 
> DNA tells your cells how to replicate. Grow hair. Hold blood in your spleen. Make a baby.



DNA, RNA, and proteins, the three major macromolecules, are essential  for critical functions in the cells of all known forms of living  organisms. DNA, deoxyribonucleic acid, plays an important role in the  synthesis of RNA, ribonucleic acid. DNA present inside a cell acts as a  genetic blueprint, while RNA acts as a messenger and helps the cells to  understand the messages that are stored in DNA. Cells cannot perform  their functions without the help of RNA. Different types of microbes and  cells can have different forms of RNA molecules.


  As you know, protein is essential for almost all biological  activities that take place in the human body. Therefore, proper  functioning of cells and the body depends upon proper synthesis of  proteins. As protein synthesis is one of the major functions of RNA, it  is crucial for life. The structure and use of proteins varies according  to the linear order of amino acids present in it. DNA contains encoded  information (like a building plan or a blue print) about how to assemble  amino acids in their correct order to produce usable proteins. Like an  architect, RNA conveys the information, and helps execute the plan.

There are different forms of RNA that exist within the body. The  most common alternative forms of this molecule are messenger RNA (mRNA)  and transport RNA (tRNA). The role of RNA in these forms, as the names  may suggest, are to carry copies of protein synthesis instructions from  the DNA elsewhere and to transport amino acids  into their proper places during molecule manufacturing. 


Just to be more precise.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> DNA, RNA, and proteins, the three major macromolecules, are essential  for critical functions in the cells of all known forms of living  organisms. DNA, deoxyribonucleic acid, plays an important role in the  synthesis of RNA, ribonucleic acid. DNA present inside a cell acts as a  genetic blueprint, while RNA acts as a messenger and helps the cells to  understand the messages that are stored in DNA. Cells cannot perform  their functions without the help of RNA. Different types of microbes and  cells can have different forms of RNA molecules.
> 
> 
>   As you know, protein is essential for almost all biological  activities that take place in the human body. Therefore, proper  functioning of cells and the body depends upon proper synthesis of  proteins. As protein synthesis is one of the major functions of RNA, it  is crucial for life. The structure and use of proteins varies according  to the linear order of amino acids present in it. DNA contains encoded  information (like a building plan or a blue print) about how to assemble  amino acids in their correct order to produce usable proteins. Like an  architect, RNA conveys the information, and helps execute the plan.
> 
> There are different forms of RNA that exist within the body. The  most common alternative forms of this molecule are messenger RNA (mRNA)  and transport RNA (tRNA). The role of RNA in these forms, as the names  may suggest, are to carry copies of protein synthesis instructions from  the DNA elsewhere and to transport amino acids  into their proper places during molecule manufacturing. 
> 
> 
> Just to be more precise.


Wouldn't messing with RNA cause DNA to evolve?

----------

12icer (03-20-2021)

----------


## Authentic

I just read that the coronavirus vaccine consists of salt, sugar, and fat. 

Have a burger and fries.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Wouldn't messing with RNA cause DNA to evolve?



No. Also previously explained during the three thread pages you were otherwise engaged. Scroll back.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I just read that the coronavirus vaccine consists of salt, sugar, and fat. 
> 
> Have a burger and fries.



Stop taking science information from Facetube then,  and you wont get fed such BS.  Practically every living organism on earth bigger than a bacterium consists mainly of salts, sugars, fats and proteins.


The *ChAdOx1* vaccine (the correct name for the AZ Vaccine) is a chimpanzee adenovirus vaccine vector. This is a harmless, weakened adenovirus that usually causes the common cold in chimpanzees.   

An adenovirusis  any virus belonging to the family Adenoviridae. This group of viruses was discovered in the 1950s and includes 6 genera and 47 species (formerly referred to as serotypes) that cause sore throat and fever in humans, hepatitis in dogs, and several diseases in fowl, mice, cattle, pigs, and monkeys. The virus particle lacks an outer envelope; is spheroidal, about 80 nm (1 nm = 10-9 metre) across; is covered with 252 regularly arranged protein subunits called capsomeres; and has a core of double-stranded deoxyribonucleic acid (DNA) wrapped in a protective coat of protein. Adenoviruses develop within the nuclei of infected cells, where they are often observed packed in an apparently crystalline arrangement.

ChAdOx1 is a modified form, it produces the same viral protien as COVID19, which causes an immune reaction.

----------

BooBoo (03-19-2021)

----------


## Authentic

All three vaccines were developed using cells from an aborted fetus, and the J&J vaccine contains those cells.

The COVID vaccine is literally evil.

----------


## Authentic

> Stop taking science information from Facetube then,  and you wont get fed such BS.


My information came from the University of Michigan. It's not Oxford, but it has a good reputation.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> All three vaccines were developed using cells from an aborted fetus, and the J&J vaccine contains those cells.
> 
> The COVID vaccine is literally evil.



No they wernt , More BS, ive already posted precisely what the two different vaccines are, how they are constructed and how they work.  You post sheer, unmitigated , unsupported fantasy bollox.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> My information came from the University of Michigan. It's not Oxford, but it has a good reputation.



and my information comes from the people who actually make the vaccines, and ive posted full information, including detailed description . You just post random odd sentences off the top of your head, from the Ministry of Made Up Nonsense. Some of the claims you make demonstrate you still havent a clue how it works, despite me explaining carefully. Everyone else seems to get it.  Must be something to do with you being stans mate, you must use the same comic books as him as reference material.

----------

BooBoo (03-20-2021),MisterVeritis (03-20-2021)

----------


## Segovia_del_Prado

Everyone's an expert, huh?  Definition of expert,  ex -former   - spurt- drip under pressure.
There are lots of good sources out there, lots of people who don't necessarily agree with you that have well founded opinions. It's a free country, we get to believe whom we want to believe.
https://uploads1.newtube.app/uploads/TonyHeller/pch1tOn.mp4

----------


## Segovia_del_Prado

Really?  got a link?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Everyone's an expert, huh?  Definition of expert,  ex -former   - spurt- drip under pressure.
> There are lots of good sources out there, lots of people who don't necessarily agree with you that have well founded opinions. It's a free country, we get to believe whom we want to believe.
> https://uploads1.newtube.app/uploads/TonyHeller/pch1tOn.mp4



yes, but i have a incurable genetic condition which causes me to always be right in  an argument, Ive tried being wrong but its no use........   :Big Grin: 

The one time i thought I was wrong, i was mistaken.

----------

BooBoo (03-20-2021),MisterVeritis (03-20-2021),nonsqtr (03-20-2021),Oceander (03-20-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> yes, but i have a incurable genetic condition which causes me to always be right in  an argument, Ive tried being wrong but its no use........  
> 
> The one time i thought I was wrong, i was mistaken.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-20-2021),nonsqtr (03-20-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> The one time i thought I was wrong, i was mistaken.


 Oh boy, here we go....

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-20-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> yes, but i have a incurable genetic condition which causes me to always be right in  an argument, Ive tried being wrong but its no use........  
> 
> The one time i thought I was wrong, i was mistaken.


Nope, you are closed minded. The vaccines were developed from cells originating with an aborted fetus and the UM site said essentially what you said, but you didn't like the irreverent way I put it.

----------


## 12icer

Swedgin, glad to hear you did good with the shot, I know some do really well as my granddaughter in law did my grandson was a little worse with headache and stiffness.  He is a big boy, he was third in the State power lifting championship twice in high school. So it is specific to every individual, My wife has a friend that is 74 years old and has congestive Heart failure, it made her extremely sick for two months, she was in one of the first rounds around here and she still has a little bit of trouble even a month later. From what I have seen the JJ single has been the easiest on those, but the full immunity takes about a month to top out. So you have to choose for yourself all. If the rate of infection goes to ten or twenty per hundred thousand weekly it will be a moot point.

----------

BooBoo (03-20-2021),Swedgin (03-22-2021)

----------


## Jen

> By the time the Mark comes around, we will have been conditioned to take it. 
> 
> If the vaccine is not the Mark, it is one of the long train of precursors.
> 
> It is good practice to resist anything that is a control mechanism.


We are being conditioned right now. The wearing of masks, the 6' separation, the no hugging or touching, separation of older members of our family from the rest.  The conditioning is going nicely.  Those resisting are treated badly and sometimes even arrested.  Everything they are doing is succeeding, probably better than they ever expected.  It's Nazi Germany all over again - and to think I lived most of my life believing the world would never allow anyone to go down that road again.

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-20-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-21-2021),tlmjl (03-23-2021)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Everyone's an expert, huh?  Definition of expert,  ex -former   - spurt- drip under pressure.
> There are lots of good sources out there, lots of people who don't necessarily agree with you that have well founded opinions. It's a free country, we get to believe whom we want to believe.
> https://uploads1.newtube.app/uploads/TonyHeller/pch1tOn.mp4


There is quite a few here

----------

12icer (03-20-2021),BooBoo (03-20-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Nope, you are closed minded. The vaccines were developed from cells originating with an aborted fetus and the UM site said essentially what you said, but you didn't like the irreverent way I put it.



See, heres the difference between you and Swedglin. He got the bit of english humour, wheras it went over your head and PLOP against the wall.

----------

BooBoo (03-20-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Oh boy, here we go....


I have not yet been able to prove UKSmartypants wrong.

In spite of several attempts... ahem...  :Grin: 

I might try again someday, but right now he's more formidable than I thought, so I have to practice with the bag a little more before stepping back into the ring.

Just sayin...  :Smile:

----------

BooBoo (03-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I have not yet been able to prove UKSmartypants wrong.
> 
> In spite of several attempts... ahem... 
> 
> I might try again someday, but right now he's more formidable than I thought, so I have to practice with the bag a little more before stepping back into the ring.
> 
> Just sayin...



Well I accept the compliment with good grace and like to say i am amazed by the length and breadth of your arguments sometimes, some of which are too tricky to tackle. He who turns and runs away, lives to fight another day  :Big Grin: 


This is why i was very annoyed with stan stirring up trouble between the English and Americans here. We all get along very well, mostly, and i was reluctant to start directly attacking the USA. You ignore my faults and ill ignore yours, but he forced me into a corner to defend my country. Not good for the forum.  We have multiple common enemies, we need to stay friends.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021),BooBoo (03-23-2021),nonsqtr (03-22-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

The one thing that is so "interesting" (for lack of a better word), about this disease is the apparent randomness of severity and the length of after effects.

Now I am not a pathologist, biologist or any of that, but....such randomness would suggest to me that there should be GENETIC MARKERS showing that certain people are at greater risk.

Don't know if that is the case or not, but, if so...seems that such would help us identify those who we need to watch and take car of more directly.

The ONE GOOD thing about Covid-19...is that it does not ravage through the youthful populations as bad as past vectors.   I think many in current times have forgotten how dangerous diseases of the past were to children.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021),BooBoo (03-23-2021),nonsqtr (03-22-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> The one thing that is so "interesting" (for lack of a better word), about this disease is the apparent randomness of severity and the length of after effects.
> 
> Now I am not a pathologist, biologist or any of that, but....such randomness would suggest to me that there should be GENETIC MARKERS showing that certain people are at greater risk.
> 
> Don't know if that is the case or not, but, if so...seems that such would help us identify those who we need to watch and take car of more directly.
> 
> The ONE GOOD thing about Covid-19...is that it does not ravage through the youthful populations as bad as past vectors.   I think many in current times have forgotten how dangerous diseases of the past were to children.


There are genetic markers.

Found: genes that sway the course of the coronavirus | Science | AAAS.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021),BooBoo (03-23-2021),Oceander (03-22-2021),Swedgin (03-22-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The one thing that is so "interesting" (for lack of a better word), about this disease is the apparent randomness of severity and the length of after effects.
> 
> Now I am not a pathologist, biologist or any of that, but....such randomness would suggest to me that there should be GENETIC MARKERS showing that certain people are at greater risk.
> 
> Don't know if that is the case or not, but, if so...seems that such would help us identify those who we need to watch and take car of more directly.
> 
> The ONE GOOD thing about Covid-19...is that it does not ravage through the youthful populations as bad as past vectors.   I think many in current times have forgotten how dangerous diseases of the past were to children.


I think it's poor diet that inhibits zinc absorption on a cellular level.  Zinc aids the cells' ability to respond to the alien virus-code infection and ability to throw it off.

The Chinese, living on bat meat and rice, not getting enough sun, were vulnerable.  So are elderly, inside, eating what's cheap...although age is probably tied to it in other ways.   Good diet, heavy dietary zinc, other supplements such as quercitin (maybe) and drugs such as HCQ or ivermectin to aid zinc absorption...all matter.

Genetics play a part, no doubt, but we don't know how much, yet.  I think poor diet is an easy-to-see corollary.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021),Authentic (03-22-2021),BooBoo (03-23-2021),Swedgin (03-22-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> There are genetic markers.
> 
> Found: genes that sway the course of the coronavirus | Science | AAAS.



That's pretty cool.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021),BooBoo (03-23-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I think it's poor diet that inhibits zinc absorption on a cellular level.  Zinc aids the cells' ability to respond to the alien virus-code infection and ability to throw it off.
> 
> The Chinese, living on bat meat and rice, not getting enough sun, were vulnerable.  So are elderly, inside, eating what's cheap...although age is probably tied to it in other ways.   Good diet, heavy dietary zinc, other supplements such as quercitin (maybe) and drugs such as HCQ or ivermectin to aid zinc absorption...all matter.
> 
> Genetics play a part, no doubt, but we don't know how much, yet.  I think poor diet is an easy-to-see corollary.



Ive bought a sheet of metal corrugated roofing  to suck on...

----------

BooBoo (03-23-2021),Oceander (03-23-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Ive bought a sheet of metal corrugated roofing  to suck on...


It'll go well with that scrap (iron) rebar you're having for lunch, right?

----------

BooBoo (03-23-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> *Science’**s COVID-19 reporting is supported by the Pulitzer Center and the Heising-Simons Foundation.*
> 
> It’s one of the pandemic’s puzzles: Most people infected by  SARS-CoV-2 never feel sick, whereas others develop serious symptoms or  even end up in an intensive care unit clinging to life. Age and  preexisting conditions, such as obesity, account for much of the  disparity. But geneticists have raced to see whether a person’s DNA also  explains why some get hit hard by the coronavirus, and they have  uncovered tantalizing leads.
> 
> 
> Now, a U.K. group studying more than 2200 COVID-19 patients has  pinned down common gene variants that are linked to the most severe  cases of the disease, and that point to existing drugs that could be  repurposed to help. “It’s really exciting. Each one provides a potential  target” for treatment, says genetic epidemiologist Priya Duggal of  Johns Hopkins University.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Kenneth Baillie of the University of Edinburgh, an intensive care  physician and geneticist, led the new study, which he discussed on 2  October at an online meeting of a data-pooling effort called the COVID-19 Host Genetics Initiative. He’s hoping the results, also posted as a preprint  on medRxiv, will speed treatments, although he cautions that any  clinical trial inspired by the findings should wait for the study’s  acceptance in a peer-reviewed journal. “Because the epidemic is  progressing at such an alarming rate, even a few months of time saved  will save lots of lives,” Baillie says.
> 
> In a standard approach to finding genes that influence a condition,  geneticists scan the DNA of large numbers of people for millions of  marker sequences, looking for associations between specific markers and  cases of the disease. In June, one such genomewide association study in _The New England Journal of Medicine_ (_NEJM_) found two “hits” linked to respiratory failure in 1600 Italian and Spanish COVID-19 patients: a marker within the _ABO_  gene, which determines a person’s blood type, and a stretch of  chromosome 3 that holds a half-dozen genes. Those two links have also  emerged in other groups’ data, including some from the DNA testing company 23andMe.

----------

12icer (03-23-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Going for the second of the Moderna shots tomorrow with the wife. Let you know how the next month goes. I just really got back to feeling pretty much wide open again this week. If it is as they say worse the second time around Ces't la Vie.

----------

BooBoo (03-23-2021),Jen (03-23-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> there have been no deaths directly attributed to a coronavirus vaccine.


Says who, the govt?

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021),Jen (03-23-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Just got back from the second shot, all cool SO FAR, ready for a nap. We will see if it goes along well. Got up too early today for the time I slept, I quit painting and got in bed at 2:30a up at 5:40a and an hour nap at 11a made me feel sleepier. Got shot at 3p shopping for two hours eat drive back and here it is. Arm is not sore yet, it took two days to get sore the first time. Hope all are doing well.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

i have never had a flu shot. i have had the flu before and lived thru it. the covid is just another flu. i am not overweight and consider myself healthy for my age. i do not plan to get a covid shot. i do not believe the vaccine will be effective against the mutations anyway. in other words it is mostly a placebo. i will live thru the covid if i ever get it. if not i'll see you on the other side.

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Let's Hope So, just don't bee Rushing it...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

12icer (03-25-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> Says who, the govt?


We cannot trust numbers from the government. People who died from gunshot wounds were given out as COVID deaths.
Grand County Coroner Raises Concern On Deaths Among COVID Cases  CBS Denver


Labs that were testing for COVID showed over 90% positive and in at least one lab 100% of the tests were positive.
Florida reported 100% positive COVID-19 tests from some labs. That's wrong, hospital system says.

One reason is testing procedure was designed to give false positives.
Experts: US COVID-19 positivity rate high due to  tests

The truth is, we have no idea how many people had COVID, we don't know how many people were hospitalized with COVID, we don't know how many people died from COVID and all we really know for a fact it the government and their shills lied to us.

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021),Oceander (03-25-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

_there have been no deaths directly attributed to a coronavirus vaccine._



> Says who, the govt?


In the US the CDC tracks all deaths potentially related to the vaccines. 
Some websites make the claim:

With COVID-19 vaccine distribution underway around the world, all eyes are on the people who have already received their jabs.
For people who don't read past the headlines, a concerning narrative has appeared: "15 Deaths After Coronavirus Vaccination," "Deaths at Care Home After Coronavirus Vaccine," "Volunteer in Vaccine Trial Dies After COVID-19 Vaccine."
In each case, there has been more to the story than meets the eye. DW reviewed reports from Italy, Austria, South Korea, Germany, Spain, the United States, Norway, Belgium and Peru, finding that in most cases health authorities have not found causal links between the vaccination and deaths.
When this article was last updated on March 15, nearly 360 million vaccinations had been administered in more than 120 countries, according to Bloomberg's global vaccine tracker. That's about 9.25 million doses per day. Were any deaths reported in connection with the immunization drive? DW investigates.

Fact check: No links found between vaccination and deaths | Europe| News and current affairs from around the continent | DW | 15.03.2021

----------


## MisterVeritis

> We cannot trust numbers from the government. People who died from gunshot wounds were given out as COVID deaths.
> Grand County Coroner Raises Concern On Deaths Among COVID Cases  CBS Denver
> 
> 
> Labs that were testing for COVID showed over 90% positive and in at least one lab 100% of the tests were positive.
> Florida reported 100% positive COVID-19 tests from some labs. That's wrong, hospital system says.
> 
> One reason is testing procedure was designed to give false positives.
> Experts: US COVID-19 positivity rate high due to  tests
> ...


Why conflate SARS-CoV2 deaths with vaccine deaths?

----------


## Canadianeye

How many have acquired wuhan flu after vaccination? Is there a time limit attached to vaccine and reaquiring?

Is this to become a yearly package like the flu shots?

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> How many have acquired wuhan flu after vaccination? Is there a time limit attached to vaccine and reaquiring?
> 
> Is this to become a yearly package like the flu shots?


That's rhetorical, right?

Part of this Great Panic, is to get the sheeple used to the idea that their corporal persons, their BODIES...belong to the government and those who control government.  Yes, you'll have to have shots, and no, you have no right to decline.   This time it's the Grate Scamdemic.  Next year it's a "booster" - with a side effect unobserved, of infertility - oh, darn, we didn't see that in our tests.  All you Little People out there, you just have to be part of the Degrowth Program, negative population growth.  Only the Elites and those favored by them - third world serfs who we hope (wrongly) will be docile and obedient, can reproduce.

Eloi and Morlocks.  That's how it will turn out, although the Elites are the prototype Eloi, not the Morlocks.

This is going to go the way of all movements were a self-designated Elite Class proves themselves not only as fallible, but grossly more so, than the common man.  Think of the tale of Icarus, flying too close to the sun.

I'll be long dead, and probably of food shortages, so I'll not get to enjoy the close of the show; but it's going to be a doozy.

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021),Canadianeye (03-25-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> That's rhetorical, right?
> 
> Part of this Great Panic, is to get the sheeple used to the idea that their corporal persons, their BODIES...belong to the government and those who control government.  Yes, you'll have to have shots, and no, you have no right to decline.   This time it's the Grate Scamdemic.  Next year it's a "booster" - with a side effect unobserved, of infertility - oh, darn, we didn't see that in our tests.  All you Little People out there, you just have to be part of the Degrowth Program, negative population growth.  Only the Elites and those favored by them - third world serfs who we hope (wrongly) will be docile and obedient, can reproduce.
> 
> Eloi and Morlocks.  That's how it will turn out, although the Elites are the prototype Eloi, not the Morlocks.
> 
> This is going to go the way of all movements were a self-designated Elite Class proves themselves not only as fallible, but grossly more so, than the common man.  Think of the tale of Icarus, flying too close to the sun.
> 
> I'll be long dead, and probably of food shortages, so I'll not get to enjoy the close of the show; but it's going to be a doozy.


Yeah, buddy it was. I've been busy. I knew some intelligent person would write it out. /sucker

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Arm still not sore today, slept good and just have my usual sinus. Feel a little stiff but I have been climbing up and down off of scaffolds for a while two days painting. Pretty normal today so far. Fingers crossed and pressing on.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021),nonsqtr (03-25-2021)

----------


## patrickt

> Why conflate SARS-CoV2 deaths with vaccine deaths?


I'm not. My post was about the dishonesty of government numbers. Now, who do you think is counting and telling us there's no problem with the vaccines?

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021),East of the Beast (03-25-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Arm still not sore today, slept good and just have my usual sinus. Feel a little stiff but I have been climbing up and down off of scaffolds for a while two days painting. Pretty normal today so far. Fingers crossed and pressing on.


I don't think most problems with the vaccine are instantaneous. If this vaccine is dangerous, it will show up in autoimmune disorders later ...  when those disorders can no longer be associated with  or blamed on the vaccine.  We will never know it if this vaccine contributes to health issues later.  And maybe the vaccine is fine and won't do that.  

Every person should weigh that possibility before getting the vaccine..... it's a personal choice and we make those choices every day. We still ride on planes and in cars despite the fact that people are killed in them.

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I'm not. My post was about the dishonesty of government numbers. Now, who do you think is counting and telling us there's no problem with the vaccines?


Okay. 

I also provided a link to a website that looked into many, if not all of the suspicious deaths worldwide. The author began with the news headlines and then tracked as far as possible the investigation into the suspicious deaths. As one might expect most of the dead were already in serious medical territory with two or more existing medical pre-conditions plus advanced age.

As of today 1/4th of the American population has had at least one vaccination shot. The numbers bounce around a bit but roughly 90 million shots have been given. If the vaccination was dangerous shouldn't we see thousands of suspicious deaths?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> How many have acquired wuhan flu after vaccination? Is there a time limit attached to vaccine and reaquiring?
> 
> Is this to become a yearly package like the flu shots?


I found this:

of the 36,659 vaccinated HCWs, *379 (1.0%) tested positive for COVID-19 1 or more days after vaccination*, 71% of them within the first 2 weeks after the first dose. Of the 28,184 HCWs who received their second dose, 37 (0.1%) tested positive, 22 of them 1 to 7 days later. Eight tested positive 8 to 14 days later, and 7 did so at least 15 days later.
With 5,455 HCWs at the San Diego campus and 9,535 at the Los Angeles campus who received their second vaccine dose at least 2 weeks before testing, the findings correspond to a 0.05% positivity rate. The absolute risk of infection after vaccination was 1.19% among San Diego HCWs and 0.97% among those in Los Angeles.

Risk of COVID very low in vaccinated medical workers: study | CIDRAP

It looks like about 1% test positive for SARS-CoV2 after vaccination.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I found this:
> 
> of the 36,659 vaccinated HCWs, *379 (1.0%) tested positive for COVID-19 1 or more days after vaccination*, 71% of them within the first 2 weeks after the first dose. Of the 28,184 HCWs who received their second dose, 37 (0.1%) tested positive, 22 of them 1 to 7 days later. Eight tested positive 8 to 14 days later, and 7 did so at least 15 days later.
> With 5,455 HCWs at the San Diego campus and 9,535 at the Los Angeles campus who received their second vaccine dose at least 2 weeks before testing, the findings correspond to a 0.05% positivity rate. The absolute risk of infection after vaccination was 1.19% among San Diego HCWs and 0.97% among those in Los Angeles.
> 
> Risk of COVID very low in vaccinated medical workers: study | CIDRAP
> 
> It looks like about 1% test positive for SARS-CoV2 after vaccination.


Okay. Thanks. Just to play devils advocate what would be a spread rate of a person interacting in society, with a mindset of immunity? How many might he or she harm?

I know you can't answer that, I was just putting it out there.

It would be difficult for our handlers to sell the citizens on vaccines, to be taken as soon as possible to save you from covid - and in the same breath have to say, you can reacquire covid after the vaccine, so you are at risk and will then put other people at risk - so you must follow all the same covid limitations and procedures of those who have not been vaccinated.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Okay. Thanks. Just to play devils advocate what would be a spread rate of a person interacting in society, with a mindset of immunity? How many might he or she harm?
> 
> I know you can't answer that, I was just putting it out there.
> 
> It would be difficult for our handlers to sell the citizens on vaccines, to be taken as soon as possible to save you from covid - and in the same breath have to say, you can reacquire covid after the vaccine, so you are at risk and will then put other people at risk - so you must follow all the same covid limitations and procedures of those who have not been vaccinated.


I don't understand what you are asking in your first question.

There are no good reasons to wear masks following vaccination. Nor, for that matter before vaccination.

----------

Canadianeye (03-25-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I don't understand what you are asking in your first question.
> 
> There are no good reasons to wear masks following vaccination. Nor, for that matter before vaccination.


Hmmm. Let try it another way. I deal quite a bit with university/college students. They often get railed upon as the culprits of not following all the protocols regarding Wuhan Flu, that govt cites as must be followed, else severe penalties will ensue. Most of them follow the protocols when sober, but a fair amount then drop them, once alcohol and drugs are involved.

So, 10 of them (all vaccinated) now gaggle out to the bars, meet up at different other peoples places, and they are not following any of the protocols established by the govt - because they have been vaccinated and are bullet proof to Wuhan Flu.

But one of them has reacquired Wuhan Flu at some point. No extreme symptoms, as is usual with young people, so they just carry on feeling bullet proof in their interactions within society, minus the masks, hand washing, 6 ft distancing, closed spaces, small gatherings of 5 people or less in a house etc.

Unless of course the vaccine makes the recipient 100% incapable of transference of Wuhan Flu.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Hmmm. Let try it another way. I deal quite a bit with university/college students. They often get railed upon as the culprits of not following all the protocols regarding Wuhan Flu, that govt sites as must be followed, else severe penalties will ensue. Most of them follow the protocols when sober, but a fair amount then drop them, once alcohol and drugs are involved.
> 
> So, 10 of them (all vaccinated) now gaggle out to the bars, meet up at different other peoples places, and they are not following any of the protocols established by the govt - because they have been vaccinated and are bullet proof to Wuhan Flu.
> 
> But one of them has reacquired Wuhan Flu at some point. No extreme symptoms, as is usual with young people, so they just carry on feeling bullet proof in their interactions within society, minus the masks, hand washing, 6 ft distancing, closed spaces, small gatherings of 5 people or less in a house etc.
> 
> Unless of course the vaccine makes the recipient 100% incapable of transference of Wuhan Flu.


The risk to young healthy people after vaccination is about the same as before vaccination, near zero.

----------


## Canadianeye

> The risk to young healthy people after vaccination is about the same as before vaccination, near zero.


Yes, I agree. That is statistically proven. However, the fearmongering was the transference of Wuhan Flu to others...not what it did to young people.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I don't think most problems with the vaccine are instantaneous. If this vaccine is dangerous, it will show up in autoimmune disorders later ...  when those disorders can no longer be associated with  or blamed on the vaccine.  We will never know it if this vaccine contributes to health issues later.  And maybe the vaccine is fine and won't do that.  
> 
> Every person should weigh that possibility before getting the vaccine..... it's a personal choice and we make those choices every day. We still ride on planes and in cars despite the fact that people are killed in them.


They control the Nooze, now.

We'll never be allowed the facts to compare new autoimmune-deficiency cases with vaccinations.  Except, of course, the kooks - some of which are disinformation tools run by the Political Elites.  To ridicule those who question the Narrative, and make opposition to the Government Plans, seem like slack-jawed retardates.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021),Canadianeye (03-25-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> They control the Nooze, now.
> 
> We'll never be allowed the facts to compare new autoimmune-deficiency cases with vaccinations.  Except, of course, the kooks - some of which are disinformation tools run by the Political Elites.  To ridicule those who question the Narrative, and make opposition to the Government Plans, seem like slack-jawed retardates.


I occasionally wonder how you live from day to day.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I occasionally wonder how you live from day to day.


By the grace of Govt. Sorry, I couldn't resist. I've had a couple of beers after work.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021),MisterVeritis (03-25-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Wife is now feeling the side effects, and running a low fever all the symptoms mentioned in the guidelines. I have none of them right now.

----------

BooBoo (03-25-2021),Jen (03-25-2021)

----------


## Traddles

> Wife is now feeling the side effects, and running a low fever all the symptoms mentioned in the guidelines. I have none of them right now.


It takes 3 or 4 weeks after the second shot for the third arm to start growing in.

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021),NuYawka (03-26-2021),Oceander (03-26-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm not. My post was about the dishonesty of government numbers. Now, who do you think is counting and telling us there's no problem with the vaccines?


Same people that "counted" the votes?

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-25-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> It takes 3 or 4 weeks after the second shot for the third arm to start growing in.


I once had a short, prematurely bald salesman that railed against the possible mutations caused by atomic power plants.  I told him one cannot predict mutations, it might cause you to grow tall, have hair and a big dick.  He instantly became in favor of atomic power generation!

----------

12icer (03-25-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Canadianeye (03-25-2021)

----------


## Traddles

> I once had a short, prematurely bald salesman that railed against the possible mutations caused by atomic power plants.  I told him one cannot predict mutations, it might cause you to grow tall, have hair and a big dick.  He instantly became in favor of atomic power generation!��


Did you borrow that irrelevant non-analogy from Warmistas' condemnations of "Climate Deniers"?

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> It takes 3 or 4 weeks after the second shot for the third arm to start growing in.



Cool!  I can't wait.  I've been needing a third arm for ages now!!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),nonsqtr (03-26-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Cool!  I can't wait.  I've been needing a third arm for ages now!!


I was thinking... any chance for four, instead of three? 

Maintain the symmetry and all that?

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021),Oceander (03-26-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> I was thinking... any chance for four, instead of three? 
> 
> Maintain the symmetry and all that?


All depends on where they grow from, doesn't it?

I wouldn't mind a full set, like some Hindu god.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> _there have been no deaths directly attributed to a coronavirus vaccine._
> 
> In the US the CDC tracks all deaths potentially related to the vaccines. 
> Some websites make the claim:
> 
> Fact check: No links found between vaccination and deaths


CDC LOL
_Fact Check_  :Facepalm: LOLOL

1,739 people have died in U.S. after vaccine jab



Don't be the Guinea Pig.


> My post was about the dishonesty of government numbers. Now, who do you think is counting and telling us there's no problem with the vaccines?


Not anyone on "our" side, that's for sure.




> Okay. 
> 
> I also provided a link to a website that looked into many, if not all of the suspicious deaths worldwide. The author began with the news headlines and then tracked as far as possible the investigation into the suspicious deaths. As one might expect most of the dead were already in serious medical territory with two or more existing medical pre-conditions plus advanced age.


Most? How many vax deaths are ok? HCQ works and is plentiful and cheap. Regeneron works and makes the recipient immune. Convelescent Antibody therapy   works. Also, no one is providing tests to see who's got T-Cell immunity, like myself and my family? Why is this risky vax THE final solution?

I've been chewing on this for a few days and I think the issue may just be the vax sets the patient up for a cytokine storm if/when re-exposed. That makes the vax a ticking time bomb. The vax isn't a vaccine as you know it. It's a gene therapy used for cancer. 

Some things to seriously consider.

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),JustPassinThru (03-26-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> CDC LOL
> _Fact Check_ LOLOL
> 
> 1,739 people have died in U.S. after vaccine jab…
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be the Guinea Pig.Not anyone on "our" side, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


And yet I remain correct. There have been 92 million vaccinations given. There have been less than 2,000 deaths in the days after a vaccination. As of two weeks ago not one has been directly attributed to the vaccination. I would expect some deaths. So far the coronavirus vaccines look like the safest vaccines we have ever created.

----------


## MisterVeritis

_As one might expect most of the dead were already in serious medical territory with two or more existing medical pre-conditions plus advanced age._



> ...
> Most? How many vax deaths are ok? HCQ works and is plentiful and cheap. Regeneron works and makes the recipient immune. Convalescent Antibody therapy  works. Also, no one is providing tests to see who's got T-Cell immunity, like myself and my family? Why is this risky vax THE final solution?
> I've been chewing on this for a few days and I think the issue may just be the vax sets the patient up for a cytokine storm if/when re-exposed. That makes the vax a ticking time bomb. The vax isn't a vaccine as you know it. It's a gene therapy used for cancer. 
> 
> Some things to seriously consider.


You do realize sick people die, don't you? Not one therapy prevents all people from dying.

You call it a risky vaccination. The facts do not support your concern. 

Nor is it unusual for vaccinations to not prevent every case of illness. Some vaccines are considered good enough if they prevent 3/4ths of those exposed from getting the disease. The coronavirus vaccines are at least in the 90% range if not higher.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> CDC LOL
> _Fact Check_ LOLOL
> 
> 1,739 people have died in U.S. after vaccine jab
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be the Guinea Pig.Not anyone on "our" side, that's for sure.
> 
> ...



They couldn't kill Deplorables with the Wuhan bio-weapon; so they're going to create a situation where it, or COVID-21, or some future attempt, does kill off huge numbers of their lessers.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),Canadianeye (03-26-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> They couldn't kill Deplorables with the Wuhan bio-weapon; so they're going to create a situation where it, or COVID-21, or some future attempt, does kill off huge numbers of their lessers.


My thoughts never travel far from Bill Gates advocating at epic levels - that over population is our greatest threat and peril, and, with that in mind - how a side effect of sterilization from the vaccine, would grant him exactly what he has been advocating for...without killing anyone.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Wife is better today, My arm is sore and Like with the first my heart rate is slower than normal for today, 50 instead of 60 when I got up O2 is 96% Looks like the same as the first time around But wife had a fever and felt pretty bad for a day. Hope mine does like hers and leaves in a day or two like it did on the first round. I think you have it there Trinnity, the Trump haters did the world and this country a real disservice with their lies about quinine based treatments against this virus. Wonder how many deaths the press and the Never Trumpers are going to end up being responsible for. They should get the same treatment as their front man cuomo or let the families exact justice however they wish.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021),Oceander (03-26-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Cool!  I can't wait.  I've been needing a third arm for ages now!!


I could use a hand...




> All depends on where they grow from, doesn't it?
> 
> I wouldn't mind a full set, like some Hindu god.


Nah nah hands out the ears might be ......handy.  :Taunt: 




> And yet I remain correct. There have been 92 million vaccinations given. There have been less than 2,000 deaths in the days after a vaccination. As of two weeks ago not one has been directly attributed to the vaccination.


According to who? Oh right, the CDC.  :Rofl:  Have you had your shot?



> You do realize sick people die, don't you? Not one therapy prevents all people from dying. You call it a risky vaccination. The facts do not support your concern.


Considering my decades in Medicine, your flippant ignorance is noted and dismissed. You're not a serious person. 




> My thoughts never travel far from Bill Gates advocating at epic levels - that over population is our greatest threat


Kissinger took it a bit further. Elites are the most dangerous animals on the planet.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),Oceander (03-26-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Did you borrow that irrelevant non-analogy from Warmistas' condemnations of "Climate Deniers"?


No, this happened 40 or 50 years ago.  Around the 3 mile island accident.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> And yet I remain correct.


Yeah, you stick with that. In fact, I hope you're right. But your pronouncements look like bluster. I don't have much confidence in the things you write.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> And yet I remain correct. There have been 92 million vaccinations given. There have been less than 2,000 deaths in the days after a vaccination. *As of two weeks ago not one has been directly attributed to the vaccination. I would expect some deaths. So far the coronavirus vaccines look like the safest vaccines we have ever created*.



You apparently are quite easy to lie to.  First, all the Wu Flu deaths...they failed, and still fail, to distinguish between dying WITH the virus, and OF the virus.  We now know there are millions of walking, active, outwardly healthy persons who are either infected with the virus or have antibodies - have had it and thrown it off.

Just about everyone who met his end and had antibodies in his bloodstream, was identified as a **COVID 19 FATALITY**  That came from the FedGov money hospitals and others got for treating this virus.

Meantime, there's a leaden curtain of silence over those who publicly get the vaccine - like Henry Aaron - and then die, a week or so later.  Nope, nuffin to see here...move along, and no, you can't get on the bus unless you have the Gates Vaccination Certificate!

Safe vaccine, MY ASS. :Moon:

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021),NuYawka (03-26-2021),Trinnity (03-26-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

Don't be the Guinea Pig.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021),nonsqtr (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I could use a hand...
> 
> Nah nah hands out the ears might be ......handy. 
> 
> According to who? Oh right, the CDC.  Have you had your shot?
> Considering my decades in Medicine, your flippant ignorance is noted and dismissed. You're not a serious person. 
> 
> Kissinger took it a bit further. Elites are the most dangerous animals on the planet.


If you were a serious person you would make fact-based arguments.

I will get my vaccination next week.

----------


## MisterVeritis

_And yet I remain correct._



> Yeah, you stick with that. In fact, I hope you're right. But your pronouncements look like bluster. I don't have much confidence in the things you write.


I provided facts. You did not.

I don't care if you lack confidence in the truths I bring you. That is on you, not me.

----------


## Jen

> Don't be the Guinea Pig.


I am under family pressure to get it. I sent them information about the vaccine ...  but since I am old they want me "safe". So far I have been able to resist and I think that since none of them are close by I will be able to hem haw my way past it.

The pressure is exhausting for me though...

I take D3, C, and Zinc supplements and maintain a good diet.  My immune system is strong.  I'm not afraid.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),JustPassinThru (03-26-2021),nonsqtr (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

_And yet I remain correct. There have been 92 million vaccinations given. There have been less than 2,000 deaths in the days after a vaccination._ *As of two weeks ago not one has been directly attributed to the vaccination. I would expect some deaths. So far the coronavirus vaccines look like the safest vaccines we have ever created.*



> You apparently are quite easy to lie to.  First, all the Wu Flu deaths...they failed, and still fail, to distinguish between dying WITH the virus, and OF the virus.  We now know there are millions of walking, active, outwardly healthy persons who are either infected with the virus or have antibodies - have had it and thrown it off.
> 
> Just about everyone who met his end and had antibodies in his bloodstream, was identified as a **COVID 19 FATALITY**  That came from the FedGov money hospitals and others got for treating this virus.
> 
> Meantime, there's a leaden curtain of silence over those who publicly get the vaccine - like Henry Aaron - and then die, a week or so later.  Nope, nuffin to see here...move along, and no, you can't get on the bus unless you have the Gates Vaccination Certificate!
> 
> Safe vaccine, MY ASS.


If the vaccines were not safe we would have far more than 2K suspicious deaths. Every suspicious death and every possible vaccine-related injury is reported and investigated. 

I don't mind that you believe the vaccine is going to kill you.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I am under family pressure to get it. I sent them information about the vaccine ...  but since I am old they want me "safe". So far I have been able to resist and I think that since none of them are close by I will be able to hem haw my way past it.
> 
> The pressure is exhausting for me though...
> 
> I take D3, C, and Zinc supplements and maintain a good diet.  My immune system is strong.  I'm not afraid.


It is up to you. I am traveling to Arizona in a few weeks so I will get the vaccination next week. Otherwise, I wouldn't.

----------

Jen (03-26-2021)

----------


## Jen

> It is up to you. I am traveling to Arizona in a few weeks so I will get the vaccination next week. Otherwise, I wouldn't.


I haven't decided that I will not take the vaccine, just that I won't take it now.  If I were going to travel, I would consider taking it.  If I do take it, I want to take the Johnson and Johnson......and until I can be sure that's the one I will get (unless information comes out to change my mind) then I will just avoid taking it.

I am in control of my physical health and I feel I am capable of making my own decisions.

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## Dan40

As a military veteran, I remember the shots given by the military.  A friend of mine name started with a B, so he was well in front of me getting shots.  As he came out of the building I saw 4 lines of blood leaking down EACH arm.  Some time later the shots for going overseas were even worse.  COVID vaccine,,,, Doan mean nuttin!

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Oceander (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> As a military veteran, I remember the shots given by the military.  A friend of mine name started with a B, so he was well in front of me getting shots.  As he came out of the building I saw 4 lines of blood leaking down EACH arm.  Some time later the shots for going overseas were even worse.  COVID vaccine... Doan mean nuttin!


I spent years in a special unit. We had shots for every possible place we might go. On every mission we received additional shots. I completely filled one international shot record and started a second. Two weeks ago I was searching for a birth certificate and came across them. 

The most interesting shot, an experimental vaccine, was for the hantavirus. The fact that we received the shot was classified at the time.

----------

nonsqtr (03-26-2021),Oceander (03-26-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I spent years in a special unit. We had shots for every possible place we might go. On every mission we received additional shots. I completely filled one international shot record and started a second. Two weeks ago I was searching for a birth certificate and came across them. 
> 
> The most interesting shot, an experimental vaccine, was for the hantavirus. The fact that we received the shot was classified at the time.


I think I know the guy who developed the Hantavax, he was at a place called Green Cross back in the day. I met him briefly outside of Baltimore when I was a young whippersnapper.

----------

MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I am under family pressure to get it. I sent them information about the vaccine ...  but since I am old they want me "safe". So far I have been able to resist and I think that since none of them are close by I will be able to hem haw my way past it.
> 
> The pressure is exhausting for me though...
> 
> I take D3, C, and Zinc supplements and maintain a good diet.  My immune system is strong.  I'm not afraid.


Lie to them.  Tell them you got it.

Meantime, try to find a source for ivermectine.  It's both an effective treatment and a prophylactic against acquiring the virus.  It aids the body in absorbing zinc - which seems to be key in the cells' ability to fight off the virus.

If you don't get it and can't get it, it's not their business how you stay healthy.  But the vaccine is not the way.

----------

Authentic (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021)

----------


## 12icer

If you move Them air guns will get you. I had so many of the things it's just like going through a frat house hazing gauntlet. Went through one in the Midwest floods and got about ten. If I had the choice when we started we would have got the JJ and been done. This may be worth the difference. I don't think so though. I had the Pneumonia 13 and it is supposed to be the same basic shot as the JJ. Had not even a sore arm. My daughter had the JJ and did great with it.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

> I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.
> 
> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> ...


Without reading thread, or clicking on link, here's my take from what I've picked-up on. 

This vaccine is way different from typical flue vaccines, in the sense that it doesn't use antibodies to create a natural immune defense. This alters how the body's natural immune system reacts to this.

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> * MisterVeritis is thread banned for post #90 and others ...for harassment and derailing the thread.*



and Yet :





> If you were a serious person you would make fact-based arguments.
> 
> I will get my vaccination next week.

----------

Jen (03-26-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

Page Not Found | COVID-19 Prevention Network

*About Messenger RNA Vaccines*

 *mRNA  Are they safe?*

                     This infographic provides information on mRNA vaccines safety and adverse events (side effects).

 *mRNA  How do they work?*

                     This infographic provides an overview of how mRNA vaccines work and the importance of receiving 2 doses.


 *mRNA  What are the benefits?*

                     This infographic provides an overview of the  benefits of receiving 2 doses of the EUA mRNA vaccines. It also provides  information on priority groups included in the vaccine trials,  underscoring safety and efficacy for these groups.

 *mRNA  What do we still hope to find out?*

                     This infographic highlights the reasons why  continued research for other COVID-19 vaccines is needed. It emphasizes  the need to continue wearing masks in the absence of data demonstrating  protection against infection.

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

From my link: "This infographic highlights the reasons why  continued research for  other COVID-19 vaccines is needed. It emphasizes  the need to continue  wearing masks in the absence of data demonstrating  protection against  infection."

 :Geez:

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## OldSchool

I don't wear a mask, will not take the vaccine and I want pepperoni on my tombstone.

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),Authentic (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),JustPassinThru (03-28-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> I spent years in a special unit.


and it shows...!!!

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

God DAMN those stupid face-diapers...and the ignorami who keep pushing them!

That alone disqualifies everything they say in that comic-book flyer.  They're Science Deniers.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> and Yet :


I am an amazing guy.

----------


## MisterVeritis

_I spent years in a special unit._



> and it shows...!!!


See you on the short bus.

----------


## Trinnity

> and Yet :


I forgot about his thread ban and asked him a question. He asked me about it via Report. I lifted it so he could answer me. He didn't ask me to lift it. The harassment he dished earlier in the thread is not in play at the moment. Do you object?

----------

Jen (03-26-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Of Course the Decision is Yours and it doesn't matter what BooBoo Thinks or sees...!

----------


## Trinnity

> _And yet I remain correct._
> I provided facts. You did not. I don't care if you lack confidence in the truths I bring you. That is on you, not me.


Lol, nothing your write is on me. You're a braggart with no record to back you up. You post a few articles. Whoop-dee-do.

I have a record too. I was right about :

Masks and social distancing as useless and a mechanism to promote fear and control people.

Hydrochloriquine as the on deck viable cheap prophylactic and early intervention treatment. Few if any side effects and known to be safe.

Ventilators were wrong and deadly, O2 treatment by nasal canula being correct, b/c hypoxia was the problem, not lung mechanics. Thousands of lives could have been saved if vents were NOT used.

That this was a terror attack for political reasons, by China; a manmade virus that was SARS1; enhanced by molecular tools, not naturally occurring. 

That it's statistically not a pandemic, but a type of cold virus - specifically SARS and has had no impact on death rates for the year 2020. Also, half of this country most likely already was immune by virtue of T-cell immunity and even inherited immunities from breastfeading.




No, you're definitely not a serious person; more like a busywork trolll. You   pester people and make them do research and respond to you, with the result being only rejection and insults from you. Serious people don't repeat themselves constantly that they're right right right. No one is always right, including me, but I pay attention and my record above speaks for itself.

----------

Authentic (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021),JustPassinThru (03-28-2021),OldSchool (03-26-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Of Course the Decision is Yours and it doesn't matter what BooBoo Thinks or sees...!


I can understand you're curious. No  worries, Mr. Booboo. Just know I do try to do the right thing and not be a rule breaker myself. I thought it was the fair thing to do. See how MrV is such a barrel of monkeys? See how he thanks me with more insults? Such fun on a Friday night!

To think: all this and no cover charge!

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> I spent years in a special unit. We had shots for every possible place we might go. On every mission we received additional shots. I completely filled one international shot record and started a second. Two weeks ago I was searching for a birth certificate and came across them. 
> 
> The most interesting shot, an experimental vaccine, was for the hantavirus. The fact that we received the shot was classified at the time.


And the word was, if you lost your SHOT RECORD,,  you got them all,,,again.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

I don't like the idea of the DNA manipulation of the experimental drugs. The vaccine recently released by Johnson and Johnson is a traditional vaccine that doesn't manipulate DNA. I may get one in 6 months pending it track record.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021),Jen (03-26-2021),ruthless terrier (03-27-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Lol, nothing your write is on me. You're a braggart with no record to back you up. You post a few articles. Whoop-dee-do.
> 
> I have a record too. I was right about :
> 
> Masks and social distancing as useless and a mechanism to promote fear and control people.
> 
> Hydrochloriquine as the on deck viable cheap prophylactic and early intervention treatment. Few if any side effects and known to be safe.
> 
> Ventilators were wrong and deadly, O2 treatment by nasal canula being correct, b/c hypoxia was the problem, not lung mechanics. Thousands of lives could have been saved if vents were NOT used.
> ...


While your post is interesting it is also irrelevant.

I don't make anyone do anything. Most people, including you, cannot tell right from wrong, fact from fiction, the relevant from the irrelevant.

Serious people do what is necessary to convey their message.

You attack me nonstop and yet you pretend to be above the fray. Why not come clean so we can go at it with reckless abandon? You know you want to.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> And the word was, if you lost your SHOT RECORD,,  you got them all,,,again.


We were required to carry them and present them immediately after our alert briefings. Some of the shots were required for every mission. I hated those.

----------


## BooBoo

The Politics Forums*I-Hate-That-Forum*-!!

----------


## Trinnity

> You attack me nonstop and yet you pretend to be above the fray. Why not come clean so we can go at it with reckless abandon? You know you want to.


Bully playing the victim. Not buying it.  Your flamebaiting is rejected.

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Bully playing the victim. Not buying it.  Your flamebaiting is rejected.


I have never been a victim. I give far better than is given me.

You attack me. That is okay. I respond.

----------


## Trinnity

You're a pest. Where are your allies to champion you?

----------

12icer (03-26-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You're a pest. Where are your allies to champion you?


Why would I need allies? I am sufficient.

----------


## OldSchool

> Why would I need allies? I am sufficient.

----------

12icer (03-27-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),ruthless terrier (03-27-2021)

----------


## 12icer

Well there is a way to say special unit qualified, That is if you were in a line tac unit or a sog unit you should never tell anyone a damn thing about it to the day you die. So I don't know what type of unit you were in and don't care to ask. If you were in a special operations group I say MMMMMMM. but beyond that if you were a veteran during combat years, You have my gratitude for your service, but not or your attitude

My father taught College Rotc and I was a a student when I was able to read and understand the life or death scenario that hinges on decisions made in a second. I was taught to tell nothing to anyone. NOT even the person I was with unless it just involved the person I was with and me. A debriefing for me just contains need to know, no particulars, no conjecture, no prep, no problems, only answered direct information.

----------

BooBoo (03-26-2021)

----------


## Jen

> I don't like the idea of the DNA manipulation of the experimental drugs. The vaccine recently released by Johnson and Johnson is a traditional vaccine that doesn't manipulate DNA. I may get one in 6 months pending it track record.


That's pretty much what I am figuring I'll do.........

----------

12icer (03-27-2021),BooBoo (03-26-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> Well there is a way to say special unit qualified, That is if you were in a line tac unit or a sog unit you should never tell anyone a damn thing about it to the day you die. So I don't know what type of unit you were in and don't care to ask. If you were in a special operations group I say MMMMMMM. but beyond that if you were a veteran during combat years, You have my gratitude for your service, but not or your attitude
> 
> My father taught College Rotc and I was a a student when I was able to read and understand the life or death scenario that hinges on decisions made in a second. I was taught to tell nothing to anyone. NOT even the person I was with unless it just involved the person I was with and me. A debriefing for me just contains need to know, no particulars, no conjecture, no prep, no problems, only answered direct information.



It WAS a "SPECIAL" Unit to him because he was in it in his own mind...!!! Anyone in a Special Ops Unit or any Special Unit knows that nothing is revealed, Period...!!! On an Internet Forum no less... ROFLMAO...!!

----------

12icer (03-27-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> It WAS a "SPECIAL" Unit to him because he was in it in his own mind...!!! Anyone in a Special Ops Unit or any Special Unit knows that nothing is revealed, Period...!!! On an Internet Forum no less... ROFLMAO...!!


Meh... that stuff takes on a new meaning after you've been exposed to the insanity of the gubmint for a while. I could tell you stories... but I won't. Because, I still have a healthy respect for people who show up in uniform in the middle of the night.  :Grin:

----------

BooBoo (03-27-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2021),MisterVeritis (03-26-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Well there is a way to say special unit qualified, That is if you were in a line tac unit or a sog unit you should never tell anyone a damn thing about it to the day you die. So I don't know what type of unit you were in and don't care to ask. If you were in a special operations group I say MMMMMMM. but beyond that if you were a veteran during combat years, You have my gratitude for your service, but not or your attitude
> 
> My father taught College Rotc and I was a a student when I was able to read and understand the life or death scenario that hinges on decisions made in a second. I was taught to tell nothing to anyone. NOT even the person I was with unless it just involved the person I was with and me. A debriefing for me just contains need to know, no particulars, no conjecture, no prep, no problems, only answered direct information.


Special ops units were not the only special units. I served from 1975 to 1995.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Special ops units were not the only special units. I served from 1975 to 1995.


I thank you for your service to this once fine country.

----------

12icer (03-27-2021),BooBoo (03-27-2021),MisterVeritis (03-27-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Without reading thread, or clicking on link, here's my take from what I've picked-up on. 
> 
> This vaccine is way different from typical flue vaccines, in the sense that it doesn't use antibodies to create a natural immune defense. This alters how the body's natural immune system reacts to this.



Its a rNA Vaccine, they were devised about 20 years ago.  It contains material from the virus that causes COVID-19 that gives our cells instructions for how to make a harmless protein that is unique to the virus. After our cells make copies of the protein, they destroy the genetic material from the vaccine. Our bodies recognize that the protein should not be there and build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will remember how to fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected in the future.

----------

12icer (03-27-2021),BooBoo (03-27-2021),MisterVeritis (03-27-2021),Oceander (03-28-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> I don't like the idea of the DNA manipulation of the experimental drugs. The vaccine recently released by Johnson and Johnson is a traditional vaccine that doesn't manipulate DNA. I may get one in 6 months pending it track record.


If it comes down to force .. I choose the JNJ vaccine as well.

----------

12icer (03-27-2021),BooBoo (03-27-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2021)

----------


## Dan40

Martin County FL had -1 Covid deaths yesterday.  That is minus 6 Covid deaths this month.  Medical magic!

----------

12icer (03-27-2021),BooBoo (03-27-2021)

----------


## 12icer

The problem I find in the idea is when there is any other thing you have in you that does as with any foreign entity within the body. It is the same process as with Lupus, Leukemia, or any of the other system overruns. Like you have a rogue inside you attacking things it was not designed or placed inside you to do. it remains to be seen, I am sure there will be problems for some, all we can do is hope to keep them to a minimum.

----------

BooBoo (03-27-2021),Conservative Libertarian (03-27-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Its a rNA Vaccine, they were devised about 20 years ago.  It contains material from the virus that causes COVID-19 that gives our cells instructions for how to make a harmless protein that is unique to the virus. After our cells make copies of the protein, they destroy the genetic material from the vaccine. Our bodies recognize that the protein should not be there and build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will remember how to fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected in the future.


_show where the purified and sequenced viral RNA exists, and then more specifically the sequence of the spike protein.
_
_Show that the number of bases in this vax mRNA base sequence equals that of the real spike protein on the wild virus.
_
_Show the 3d conformational structure of the vax mRNA induced protein, and specifically the active binding sites specific for the MHC binding sites on sites on macrophages and B-cells and the subsequent antibodies produced, specific to that protein. Show that this conformational structure is identical to the conformational structure of the wild virus spike protein and that antibodies produced will be specific to the wild virus spike protein. Also discuss the number of antigenic proteins on the surface of the wild virus, the potential for multiple antibody formation and discuss why vax mRNA induced immunity would be better than wild type virus induced immunity. 

Lastly discuss the history of mRNA vaccines and their failures. Discuss why this new piece of mRNA should be any different._

----------


## squidward

duplicate

----------


## fmw

The truth is that there are after effects to all vaccines.  They are vanishingly rare, however.  There is no such thing as a risk free life.  It is just a matter managing risk to your benefit.  Instead of worrying about the Covid vaccine, it might make more sense to worry about being run over by a truck.

----------

MisterVeritis (03-28-2021)

----------


## squidward

> The truth is that there are after effects to all vaccines.  They are vanishingly rare, however.  There is no such thing as a risk free life.  It is just a matter managing risk to your benefit.  Instead of worrying about the Covid vaccine, it might make more sense to worry about being run over by a truck.


millions of people die every year after infection with rhinovirus, adenovirus, RSV, metapneumovirus, and a whole host of other common respiratory viruses.  
Nobody shits their pants, advocates shutting down their economies, restricting travel, destroying untold numbers of businesses, ruining millions of people's lives, and getting garbage injected into their bodies as a result. 

The populace would eat dog shit if enough bureaucrats and media outlets told them it would keep them safe from perceived boogymen.

----------

Canadianeye (03-29-2021),MisterVeritis (03-28-2021),NuYawka (04-11-2021),US Conservative (04-03-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> _show where the purified and sequenced viral RNA exists, and then more specifically the sequence of the spike protein.
> _
> _Show that the number of bases in this vax mRNA base sequence equals that of the real spike protein on the wild virus.
> _
> _Show the 3d conformational structure of the vax mRNA induced protein, and specifically the active binding sites specific for the MHC binding sites on sites on macrophages and B-cells and the subsequent antibodies produced, specific to that protein. Show that this conformational structure is identical to the conformational structure of the wild virus spike protein and that antibodies produced will be specific to the wild virus spike protein. Also discuss the number of antigenic proteins on the surface of the wild virus, the potential for multiple antibody formation and discuss why vax mRNA induced immunity would be better than wild type virus induced immunity. 
> 
> Lastly discuss the history of mRNA vaccines and their failures. Discuss why this new piece of mRNA should be any different._


Think you need to drop a line to Pfizer, AstraZenica and Katalin Karikó at BioNTech, who invented the rNA Vaccine.  She can probably explain it better.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),Foghorn (03-29-2021),Oceander (03-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> millions of people die every year after infection with rhinovirus, adenovirus, RSV, metapneumovirus, and a whole host of other common respiratory viruses.  
> Nobody shits their pants, advocates shutting down their economies, restricting travel, destroying untold numbers of businesses, ruining millions of people's lives, and getting garbage injected into their bodies as a result. 
> 
> The populace would eat dog shit if enough bureaucrats and media outlets told them it would keep them safe from perceived boogymen.



Its how all despots seize power, from Stalin to Hitler - devise a bogey man, then tell the people you'll save them from it.  Its how the entire marxist left wing from Momentum ,BLM, XR the Democrats and UK labour work.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),Foghorn (03-29-2021),MisterVeritis (03-28-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

This is an interesting story of Katalin Karikó, and how Upenn (University of Pennsylvania) Biology Research Department did an Allan Williams (the manager who gave the Beatles away when they were on the cusp of fame)


How mRNA went from a scientific backwater to a pandemic crusher | WIRED UK

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),Foghorn (03-29-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> How do you know?


I'm not dead yet! (Monty Python)

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),Foghorn (03-29-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Its how all despots seize power, from Stalin to Hitler - devise a bogey man, then tell the people you'll save them from it.  Its how the entire marxist left wing from Momentum ,BLM, XR the Democrats and UK labour work.


You mean to say that bureaucrats in washington and their corporatist partners in industry and on wall street aren't just sitting around, constantly concerned about our well being?

----------

Foghorn (03-29-2021)

----------


## squidward

> Its how all despots seize power, from Stalin to Hitler - devise a bogey man, then tell the people you'll save them from it.  Its how the entire marxist left wing from Momentum ,BLM, XR the Democrats and UK labour work.





> Think you need to drop a line to Pfizer, AstraZenica and Katalin Karikó at BioNTech, who invented the rNA Vaccine.  She can probably explain it better.


Doubtful.
But if you want to earn 250k euros, there is a scientist in new zealand who has put up a reward for anyone who can demonstrate the existence of the isolated and purified viral RNA, in any lab in the world

----------

Trinnity (04-18-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Doubtful.
> But if you want to earn 250k euros, there is a scientist in new zealand who has put up a reward for anyone who can demonstrate the existence of the isolated and purified viral RNA, in any lab in the world



he needs to talk to Katalin Karikó then......she owns the patent on it.  Or he could just look up the patent.

Or all the other people now using the tech to make other vaccines ..

eg  Researchers file patent for RNA-based vaccine for malaria


If it didnt do what it says on the packet, they wouldnt be abl;e to get the patents on it. Moderna and its investors have spent billions of dollars on mRNA research and Moderna has sought and obtained hundreds of patents in  the United States, Europe, Japan, and other jurisdictions to protect that technology, with several hundred patent applications pending.  Moderna has identified at least seven U.S. patents that it alleges protect the subject mRNA-1273 technology, and has numerous patent applications pending, including dozens in the United States alone.


Maybe Point 6 tells you what you want to know

https://www.gov.uk/government/public...er-information

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

143 million vaccine doses given in the US.

No reports of additional appendages or the loss of existing appendages.

----------


## Trinnity

300+ Vaccine Deaths Added This Week

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## Jen

> 300+ Vaccine Deaths Added This Week…


I have no plans to be a guinea pig . My body, my choice.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> 300+ Vaccine Deaths Added This Week…


But I'm still here, [aintcha glad?] and it could have been a danger for me.  :Smiley20:

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),Jen (03-29-2021)

----------


## Jen

> But I'm still here, [aintcha glad?] and it could have been a danger for me.


Very glad.  My daughter seems to be okay too.  It's rare to have a reaction.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),potlatch (03-29-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

eventually the virus will weaken, all virus do that, they mutate and weaken. its not in the viruses interest to kill you.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),potlatch (03-29-2021)

----------


## potlatch

> Very glad.  My daughter seems to be okay too.  It's rare to have a reaction.


Our shots were given at our Community Center - which has a huge Dome Room and both times the chairs were filled with people waiting out their 15 minutes as a precaution. Everyone got up and walked out without a problem.  :Smile:   Thankfully none of our kids, yours and mine, had any problems.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),Jen (03-29-2021),MisterVeritis (03-29-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> 300+ Vaccine Deaths Added This Week…


143 million doses given. 2050 suspicious deaths where death occurs after a vaccination (one or more days after).

This is the safest vaccine ever created.

----------


## Trinnity

> This is the safest vaccine ever created.


Lol

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Our shots were given at out Community Center - which has a huge Dome Room


I thought that community was cancelled for the duration of the pandemic.

----------

BooBoo (03-29-2021),potlatch (03-29-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

143 million doses given. 2050 suspicious deaths where death occurs after a vaccination (one or more days after).This is the safest vaccine ever created.



> Lol


I agree it is funny. Humans are so predictable.

----------


## potlatch

> I thought that community was cancelled for the duration of the pandemic.


Everyone had to be wearing a mask and they kept people spaced apart. The chairs were also spaced and when a person left they came and sprayed that chair immediately.

----------

Authentic (03-29-2021),BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

> Humans are so predictable.


You included.

----------


## BooBoo

> 300+ Vaccine Deaths Added This Week



"by *Brian Shilhavy*
*Editor, Health Impact News*
 Recorded deaths following the experimental COVID vaccines continued  to soar this week as the CDC added more data today into the Vaccine  Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a U.S. Government funded database that tracks injuries and deaths caused by vaccines.
 While the information contained in VAERS is publicly available  information, the corporate media continues to censor it, and anyone who  dares to publish publicly available information from the U.S. Government  is labeled as fake news by the fact checkers.
 The data released by the CDC today goes through March 19, 2021, with 44,606 recorded adverse events, including 2,050 deaths following injections of the experimental COVID vaccines....!!!

----------


## Trinnity

> Everyone had to be wearing a mask and they kept people spaced apart. The chairs were also spaced and when a person left they came and sprayed that chair immediately.


None of that is following  Science.

----------

12icer (03-31-2021),BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

_Humans are so predictable._



> You included.


I am human, after all.

I offered facts. You offered laughter.

----------


## Authentic

You have to take the vaccine to find out what is in it.

----------

12icer (03-31-2021),BooBoo (03-29-2021),NuYawka (04-11-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-29-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> "by *Brian Shilhavy*
> *Editor, Health Impact News*
>  Recorded deaths following the experimental COVID “vaccines” continued  to soar this week as the CDC added more data today into the Vaccine  Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), a U.S. Government funded database that tracks injuries and deaths caused by vaccines.
>  While the information contained in VAERS is publicly available  information, the corporate media continues to censor it, and anyone who  dares to publish publicly available information from the U.S. Government  is labeled as “fake news” by the “fact checkers.”
>  The data released by the CDC today goes through March 19, 2021, with 44,606 recorded adverse events, including 2,050 deaths following injections of the experimental COVID “vaccines.”...!!!


143 million vaccines administered. 2050 suspicious deaths. Safe!

----------


## potlatch

> None of that is following  Science.


Being careful isn't?  I watched an old movie awhile back. It was a Western movie and the mother got Smallpox. One woman came to care for her and said that no one was allowed to enter the room but her, and she wore a mask. The mother died, no one else did.

I have one or two pictures of women walking along the street in 1918 [I believe] during the bad Flu epidemic. They were wearing masks.

----------

12icer (03-31-2021),BooBoo (03-29-2021),Hillofbeans (03-31-2021)

----------


## tlmjl

Just saw this today...almost 1800 people have died from taking the vaccine in the last 3 months per CDC.   Why do I doubt what the CDC says? Kinda makes you wonder if its a roll of the dice. 

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...st-decade-994/


Kinda strange that the CDC is issuing different numbers.....do they really know?

----------

12icer (03-31-2021),BooBoo (03-29-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Just saw this today...almost 1800 people have died from taking the vaccine in the last 3 months per CDC.   Kinda makes you wonder if its a roll of the dice. 
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...st-decade-994/


143 million vaccines have been given in the US. there are 2050 reported suspicious deaths meaning a death that occurred some time after the shot was given (one or more days after). Also four out of five deaths were people over age 65. 

This is the safest vaccine ever created.

----------


## OldSchool

> Its a rNA Vaccine, they were devised about 20 years ago.  It contains material from the virus that causes COVID-19 that gives our cells instructions for how to make a harmless protein that is unique to the virus. After our cells make copies of the protein, they destroy the genetic material from the vaccine. Our bodies recognize that the protein should not be there and build T-lymphocytes and B-lymphocytes that will remember how to fight the virus that causes COVID-19 if we are infected in the future.


I get the gist of that, amazingly enough. Thanks.

----------

BooBoo (03-31-2021)

----------


## Dan40

Many here are too young to remember the polio vaccine, that all but ended polio in the USA.  In my youth polio and IRON LUNGS were Scary things to think about and EVERYONE ha somebody close afflicted from polio.  My Dad had it as a youngster and his one leg was a stick some inches shorter than the other.  He walked with a pronounced limp all his life.  When polio happened to some public place (swimming pool) for instance, that place was immediately closed for the rest of the summer.  Govt didn't close it, NOBODY would go near the place.  When the polio vaccine was introduced no one argued, just took the shot.  See Wikipedia iron lung!

----------

BooBoo (03-31-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

I got my first shot today, moderna, next in 28 days

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2021),MisterVeritis (03-31-2021),potlatch (03-31-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> I got my first shot today, modena, next in 28 days


No side effects whatsoever, nothing

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Only One Minute between Your Posts,,, when was the Vaccine Given...?!?

----------


## 12icer

Four out of five were over 65 because of what? I am 69 the thing is if you are as I am never had a cold, never had the flu, never had any version of herpes simplex virus, never had even the thing they call stomach flu. Then you take a vaccine and it makes you feel like shit for a month, (not as most people who have an arm aches and felt really bad for a day or a week,) But don't have any effects for three days and it takes a week for you to feel bad, but then you have different symptoms from others like all over muscle weakness and pains, breathing problems, easily stretched tendons for a while, and general malaise. The first was that way after the first week for three weeks to make three weeks out of the month. So he second is the same but stronger, having deeper consequences, wife is having very little just some stiffness and a little headache sometimes. So the fact that 4 out of five were over 65 when the majority of the people outside the first responders were those over 65 means that the vaccine meant to help them may have killed them instead. huh. Statistics can be tailored to have any outcome you wish. OBTW one of the things that is a rare side effect of this according to some of the nonpolitical medical statistics is Rheumatiod arthritis.

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Only One Minute between Your Posts,,, when was the Vaccine Given...?!?


About 10 am

----------

BooBoo (04-01-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

So about 10hrs later... No Side Effects or anything...?!? and Now over 24hrs later... Nothing...?!? Is that Normal...?!?  :Thumbsup20:

----------

MisterVeritis (04-01-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> So about 10hrs later... No Side Effects or anything...?!? and Now over 24hrs later... Nothing...?!? Is that Normal...?!?


After the first shot?  Generally, yes.  It's the second shot that usually brings the side effects.

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Hopefully @Hillofbeans will bee along soon to give an answer...!!!  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Hopefully @Hillofbeans will bee along soon to give an answer...!!!


Answer to what @BooBoo

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021)

----------


## ruthless terrier

> 143 million vaccines administered. 2050 suspicious deaths. Safe!



the sheep crave discipline. one way to maintain discipline is to kill a man every now and then.

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> the sheep crave discipline. one way to maintain discipline is to kill a man every now and then.


154 million vaccinations have been given.
600 million shots worldwide.

----------


## BooBoo

> Answer to what @BooBoo



Post # 286...!!!

----------


## Hillofbeans

> So about 10hrs later... No Side Effects or anything...?!? and Now over 24hrs later... Nothing...?!? Is that Normal...?!?


I asked the pharmacist and he said nobody had complained, no side effects here

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Good, That is Promising...!!!

----------

Hillofbeans (04-02-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> Many here are too young to remember the polio vaccine, that all but ended polio in the USA.  In my youth polio and IRON LUNGS were Scary things to think about and EVERYONE ha somebody close afflicted from polio.  My Dad had it as a youngster and his one leg was a stick some inches shorter than the other.  He walked with a pronounced limp all his life.  When polio happened to some public place (swimming pool) for instance, that place was immediately closed for the rest of the summer.  Govt didn't close it, NOBODY would go near the place.  When the polio vaccine was introduced no one argued, just took the shot.  See Wikipedia iron lung!


 @Dan40

Polio was before my time but my parents had a good friend who lived most of his life in an iron lung.  In his last 20 years, thanks to medical advances, he was able to use a wheelchair which he steered with his mouth.   He died in the 1980's.

But he was not helpless, he ran a successful real estate business and supported himself.   He was a fantastic chess player, and painted some pretty good pictures.  And he refused to be "on the dole".

The polio vaccine was important and saved lives.   Same with small pox.
Vaccines are wonderful - when used appropriately.   Today its become big business and vaccines are more about $$ than health.    Children don't need to be vaccinated for 30+ illnesses, and the flu.

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021),Lone Gunman (04-02-2021)

----------


## Wilson2

> I asked the pharmacist and he said nobody had complained, no side effects here


 @Hillofbeans  @BooBoo

The big issue with mRNA vaccines has been autoimmune disease and that won't even start to show up for 6+ months.   That problem is why mRNA was never used in human trials before now, and has been one of the big hurdles preventing mRNA based medical treatment.

Think about what mRNA vaccines do - the mRNA infects human cells just like any other virus, and instead of simply reproducing itself like a normal virus it instructs the invaded cell to reproduce a mutant cell that looks like the target virus (such as covid 19) but it isn't the actual target virus.   The human immune system identifies the mutant cell as an invader, attacks the mutant cell, remembers what the cell looked like, and is trained to attack those cells.    When the real virus (such as covid) invades the person the immune system has already been trained to deal with it. 

Sometimes the mRNA doesn't do what was intended, it turns out that where the messenger piece (the instructions) are placed in the RNA strand is important and affects what the instructions actually do.  Thats never been well understood and its very much trial and error.    The mRNA material and the resulting "mutant cells" are supposed to be eliminated quickly but sometimes they are not.  The end result is that sometimes (up to 50% of the time in animal studies) instead of tricking some cells in the human body to resemble the invader, it makes some part of the human body look like an invader - it causes autoimmune disease.



Its interesting to google mRNA adn autoimmune disease, or just mRNA vaccines.   You get a pretty story that mRNA is great and super safe.  You get a very different story when you limit the search to articles and journals before Jan 1 2020 (before it was politicized and $Billions were at stake for the mRNA vaccine pharma).

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021),Lone Gunman (04-02-2021),NuYawka (04-11-2021)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> @Hillofbeans  @BooBoo
> 
> The big issue with mRNA vaccines has been autoimmune disease and that won't even start to show up for 6+ months.   That problem is why mRNA was never used in human trials before now, and has been one of the big hurdles preventing mRNA based medical treatment.
> 
> Think about what mRNA vaccines do - the mRNA infects human cells just like any other virus, and instead of simply reproducing itself like a normal virus it instructs the invaded cell to reproduce a mutant cell that looks like the target virus (such as covid 19) but it isn't the actual target virus.   The human immune system identifies the mutant cell as an invader, attacks the mutant cell, remembers what the cell looked like, and is trained to attack those cells.    When the real virus (such as covid) invades the person the immune system has already been trained to deal with it. 
> 
> ...


The little I have read says the mRNA strand replicates the protein spikes found on the SARS-CoV-2 virus. Our immune system creates antibodies to match the spikes. That  is all.

----------

UKSmartypants (04-11-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> @Hillofbeans  @BooBoo
> 
> The big issue with mRNA vaccines has been autoimmune disease and that won't even start to show up for 6+ months.   That problem is why mRNA was never used in human trials before now, and has been one of the big hurdles preventing mRNA based medical treatment.
> 
> Think about what mRNA vaccines do - the mRNA infects human cells just like any other virus, and instead of simply reproducing itself like a normal virus it instructs the invaded cell to reproduce a mutant cell that looks like the target virus (such as covid 19) but it isn't the actual target virus.   The human immune system identifies the mutant cell as an invader, attacks the mutant cell, remembers what the cell looked like, and is trained to attack those cells.    When the real virus (such as covid) invades the person the immune system has already been trained to deal with it. 
> 
> Sometimes the mRNA doesn't do what was intended, it turns out that where the messenger piece (the instructions) are placed in the RNA strand is important and affects what the instructions actually do.  Thats never been well understood and its very much trial and error.    The mRNA material and the resulting "mutant cells" are supposed to be eliminated quickly but sometimes they are not.  The end result is that sometimes (up to 50% of the time in animal studies) instead of tricking some cells in the human body to resemble the invader, it makes some part of the human body look like an invader - it causes autoimmune disease.
> 
> 
> ...


Citations, please.  Especially the claim about the link between mRNA vaccines and autoimmune diseases.

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40
> 
> Polio was before my time but my parents had a good friend who lived most of his life in an iron lung.  In his last 20 years, thanks to medical advances, he was able to use a wheelchair which he steered with his mouth.   He died in the 1980's.
> 
> But he was not helpless, he ran a successful real estate business and supported himself.   He was a fantastic chess player, and painted some pretty good pictures.  And he refused to be "on the dole".
> 
> The polio vaccine was important and saved lives.   Same with small pox.
> Vaccines are wonderful - when used appropriately.   Today its become big business and vaccines are more about $$ than health.    Children don't need to be vaccinated for 30+ illnesses, and the flu.


It was a miserable disease.  I spent some time in a wheelchair, never a lot of fun.  My Dad with his polio shortened leg still played college football.  Every few months he'd have to cut off an inch thick callous from his heel.  The polio left him so each step required a twisting motion creating the callous buildup.  He was one tough guy.

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021),Hillofbeans (04-02-2021),Lone Gunman (04-02-2021),MisterVeritis (04-02-2021),Oceander (04-02-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

I made my decision to get it, am happy i did

----------

BooBoo (04-02-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> *Citations*, please.  Especially the claim about the link between mRNA vaccines and autoimmune diseases.



Seems to bee *MIA* in Many a Posts on this site...!!!

----------


## tlmjl

> Still waiting on the J&J.  Let's see how a "traditional" Vac works out...


the info I have found indicates that J and J is no better.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> the info I have found indicates that J and J is no better.


It's actually, statistically less good than the Moderna or Phiser (which are RNA based).  It is about 70-something percent at keeping one from getting Covid, 85-95% at keeping you from getting anything like a serious case, but so far 100% at not getting a case that puts one in the hospital or dead.  
Being that it is a traditional dead virus vaccine and it keeps me from dying, it is perfect for me.

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## patrickt

I'm confused. If the people who take the vaccine will live and those who don't will die, and become perpetual Democrat voters, why are the Democrats and the Deep State set on forcing people to get vaccinated?

One would think they would want to teach Americans a lesson and garner perpetual votes all at the same time.

I realize Democrats get sexually aroused at forcing Americans to do anything stupid but can't the open border excite them enough?

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Donald Trump said that the vaccine is good so it must be. But if Trump is a puppet of the elite and that is why he keeps crapping on about how we right leaning sceptics should get vaccine then maybe we can't trust him. And never could. Nah - vaccine must be good. I trust Trump with my life.



So do I. His fast moving push for a vaccine against what was a sweeping pandemic across America, got the three medicines (or gene therapy if you so prefer), out in the market and available to stop the spread. I haven't been reading of major outbreaks of covid-19 since the vaccines came out. The drive through testing areas down here (Dolphins Stadium; the Hollywood and Ft. Lauderdale parks and Lockhardt Stadium), all are lined with a thousand or so cars twice a week with people getting the moderna or pzier shot. Publix supermarkets; Walgreens and CVS pharmacies also offer the shots, and it is difficult to get a confirmation, takes about a month, for an appointment. 

Those private businesses are extremely reputable and trustworthy. Crowded people areas like Miami Beach; Little Havana; Bayfront Shopping Mall downtown Miami (with their tour boats and tourist buses and souvenir shops, are all still doing a thriving business, although many shops closed because they couldn't outlast the downturn in customers who stayed away because of the virus originally.

People are still wearing masks, at work, in church, at school and at sporting events. The original three vaccines designed to stop the pandemic seem to have accomplished that mostly - where has there been a huge breakout in the U.S. I haven't heard of one in NYC or out in California, or among the illegal immigrant's living in tents. 

So, it was absolutely necessary for America to get a vaccine on the market, although it didn't go through the usual stupid 10-year testing rules of the U.S. government. Had it not been for President Trump, the vaccines never would have made the market, he kicked those Federal agencies in the azz and got Big Pharma rolling, and we have vaccines, probably in much better shape than the rest of the world. 

I am not worried about whether Covid morphs into another strain and returns to a pandemic, I got the two shots that prevent the original strain from killing me. Who wouldn't. I don't know of people contracting covid from the original shots either. I sort of liken this to the good old flu, some people won't take a flu shot, the majority do. Those who don't routinely catch the flu, which kills as many elderly and immune compromised citizens as covid does and failing to take the flu shot generally means you will get it. The flu mutates differently every year and the CDC has to adjust every year. Probably be the same with covid. I doubt if they think they have conquered it yet, but they have brought it to a reasonable halt.

Right now, I am protected. Our medical facilities and capabilities are still going full time on covid and its causes and prevention. That won't stop. Mr. Trump and Melania both took the two covid shots - if he was confident of them, knowing the medical team backing him up, then so am I. Trusting my life to the man. Biden and the left have done nothing regarding it.

Trump's only mistake was not taking out the city of Wuhan with about 200 Tomahawk missiles once we discovered what the Chinese did deliberately, and not doing the same to the WHO. Neither would have responded - China doesn't have the capability to respond to that type of attack and well deserved it. There are occasions that America needs to act like the Israeli's. Covid vs China vs the America and the world - was one of them.

Stan

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021),NuYawka (04-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Citations, please.  Especially the claim about the link between mRNA vaccines and autoimmune diseases.



Ive gone into this. There's half a dozen cases where the covid spike proteins from the vaccine have triggered  a fatal  cytokine storm. its extremely rare - 1 case per 100 million doses. The British Medical Journal isnt fazed by it.


https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4347/rr-6

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021),Oceander (04-11-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Ive gone into this. There's half a dozen cases where the covid spike proteins from the vaccine have triggered  a fatal  cytokine storm. its extremely rare - 1 case per 100 million doses. The British Medical Journal isnt fazed by it.
> 
> 
> https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4347/rr-6



Much appreciated.  Thank you.  1 per million isn't "extremely rare" - it's statistically meaningless (i.e., less than extremely rare).

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021),StanAtStanFan (04-11-2021)

----------


## Authentic

Vaccine smaccine.

----------

NuYawka (04-11-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Ive gone into this. There's half a dozen cases where the covid spike proteins from the vaccine have triggered  a fatal  cytokine storm. its extremely rare - 1 case per 100 million doses. The British Medical Journal isnt fazed by it.
> 
> 
> https://www.bmj.com/content/371/bmj.m4347/rr-6


I am sure that the souls of the 6 people and their families who died from that particular side effect are put at ease by your words. What about other side effects?

----------


## BooBoo

> So do I. His fast moving push for a vaccine against what was a sweeping pandemic across America, got the three medicines (or gene therapy if you so prefer), out in the market and available to stop the spread.* I haven't been reading of major outbreaks of covid-19 since the vaccines came out.* The drive through testing areas down here (Dolphins Stadium; the Hollywood and Ft. Lauderdale parks and Lockhardt Stadium), all are lined with a thousand or so cars twice a week with people getting the moderna or pzier shot. Publix supermarkets; Walgreens and CVS pharmacies also offer the shots, and it is difficult to get a confirmation, takes about a month, for an appointment. ...
> Stan


Florida Coronavirus Map: Tracking the Trends - Mayo Clinic

----------

StanAtStanFan (04-11-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> I am sure that the souls of the 6 people and their families who died from that particular side effect are put at ease by your words. What about other side effects?



So, we should prohibit every human activity for which there might be 6 or more deaths as a result of the activity?

Really?

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Vaccine smaccine.



virus schmirus




again with the jewish science.

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I am sure that the souls of the 6 people and their families who died from that particular side effect are put at ease by your words. What about other side effects?



Your 'aving a larf mate.


!3 people died of Vending Machine worldwide last year,  and 4 people died on roller coasters. On average in a normal year  11,000  die of flu., 6 people is just bad luck .

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021),Oceander (04-11-2021),StanAtStanFan (04-11-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> Your 'aving a larf mate.
> 
> 
> !3 people died of Vending Machine worldwide last year,  and 4 people died on roller coasters. On average in a normal year  11,000  die of flu., 6 people is just bad luck .


Damned those Amish vending machines!!!  Time to prohibit them.

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Damned those Amish vending machines!!!  Time to prohibit them.



My Grandma died of Deafness. She didnt hear the train coming.

----------


## Authentic

> So, we should prohibit every human activity for which there might be 6 or more deaths as a result of the activity?
> 
> Really?


Don't be obtuse. We are discussing an experimental biological agent used to counter something with a 99% survivability rate.

----------


## Oceander

> Don't be obtuse. We are discussing an experimental biological agent used to counter something with a 99% survivability rate.


I’m not being obtuse.  You’re being faintly ridiculous.

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> I’m not being obtuse.  You’re being faintly ridiculous.


You think that the vaccine is neccesary, and by extension that those six deaths were "for a good cause"?

----------


## BooBoo

> I’m not being obtuse.  You’re being faintly ridiculous.



"faintly"...?!? almost like picking up where their friend Left-Off at...!!!

----------


## Oceander

> You think that the vaccine is neccesary, and by extension that those six deaths were "for a good cause"?


And now you’re putting words in my mouth.  You seem to have both sides of the conversation covered, so I’ll bid you adieu.

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021),UKSmartypants (04-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> And now you’re putting words in my mouth.  You seem to have both sides of the conversation covered, so I’ll bid you adieu.


I asked a question.

----------


## Oceander

> I asked a question.


No, you didn’t.  You tried to put words in my mouth. Stop acting like a leftist.

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021),UKSmartypants (04-12-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> No, you didn't


Yes I did. There is a question mark after the sentence in question, pardon the pun. That makes it a question .

----------


## Oceander

> Yes I did. There is a question mark after the sentence in question, pardon the pun. That makes it a question .


Bullshit.  You’re too smart to not be aware of the various (mis)uses of rhetoric.  

Yes or no, have you stopped beating your wife?

that’s a question in form only.   It is in substance a statement about the subject.  

you attempted to put words in my mouth, and then childishly thought you’d get away with it by appending a question mark.

----------


## Authentic

> Yes or no, have you stopped beating your wife?


Never been married. Looks like I dodged a bullet. Marriage is just a social construct used to oppress women.

----------


## BooBoo

> Bullshit.  Youre too smart to not be aware of the various (mis)uses of rhetoric.  
> 
> Yes or no, have you stopped beating your wife?
> 
> thats a question in form only.   It is in substance a statement about the subject.  
> 
> you attempted to put words in my mouth, and then childishly thought youd get away with it by appending a question mark.





their Teacher is/was MV...!!!

----------

12icer (04-11-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> you attempted to put words in my mouth, and then childishly thought you’d get away with it by appending a question mark.


Nope, it was a question from the start. You are free to answer it how you choose. If you don't like its structure, tell me what form you would be comfortable with.

----------


## Authentic

> their Teacher is/was MV...!!!


What you bee talkin' bout Willis?

----------


## BooBoo

:Lame:

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> My Grandma died of Deafness. She didnt hear the train coming.


My grandfather died quietly in his sleep.......unlike the screaming other four riding in his car when he hit the train head on.



Stan

----------

BooBoo (04-11-2021)

----------


## fmw

> I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.
> 
> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> ...


Nobody knows the future.  I will throw in a few opinions.  I'm not a doctor and I can't see the future.  Nevertheless we do know that we have never eliminated a corona virus.  All the corona viruses are still with us.  It isn't a stretch to predict that we won't conquer covid either.  It will be with us into the future.

All viruses mutate.  No exceptions.  They tend to protect themselves from what we do.  Covid will do the same whether you are vaccinated or not.  The advantage of vaccinations are two fold.  firstly they can prevent getting infected.  Secondly they can reduce the number of viruses available to mutate.  In other words they can be made less problematic even though they may not be able to be controlled completely.

We have been dealing with virus, including corona virus since time immemorial.  We will continue to deal with them.  We need to stop turning them into hysterical fears.  We need to deal with them just like we deal with influenza.

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021),StanAtStanFan (04-12-2021)

----------


## Jen

> Nobody knows the future.  I will throw in a few opinions.  I'm not a doctor and I can't see the future.  Nevertheless we do know that we have never eliminated a corona virus.  All the corona viruses are still with us.  It isn't a stretch to predict that we won't conquer covid either.  It will be with us into the future.
> 
> All viruses mutate.  No exceptions.  They tend to protect themselves from what we do.  Covid will do the same whether you are vaccinated or not.  The advantage of vaccinations are two fold.  firstly they can prevent getting infected.  Secondly they can reduce the number of viruses available to mutate.  In other words they can be made less problematic even though they may not be able to be controlled completely.
> 
> We have been dealing with virus, including corona virus since time immemorial.  We will continue to deal with them.  We need to stop turning them into hysterical fears.  We need to deal with them just like we deal with influenza.


And I do just that:  Vitamin D3, Zinc, Vitamin C, good diet, clean hands, hands considered a biohazard whenever I am out in public.   It's always worked well.  The last time I had the flu was in January 2000 right after I flew from Texas to Anchorage with a layover in Minneapolis ... and stood in the Anchorage airport luggage area as the year Y2K arrived and stood out in minus zero temps waiting for a cab to take me home........somewhere in that span of time.....I breathed in someone's flu cough.  I am quite able to take care of myself.

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021),darroll (04-13-2021)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> And I do just that:  Vitamin D3, Zinc, Vitamin C, good diet, clean hands, hands considered a biohazard whenever I am out in public.   It's always worked well.  The last time I had the flu was in January 2000 right after I flew from Texas to Anchorage with a layover in Minneapolis ... and stood in the Anchorage airport luggage area as the year Y2K arrived and stood out in minus zero temps waiting for a cab to take me home........somewhere in that span of time.....I breathed in someone's flu cough.  I am quite able to take care of myself.



Donald Trump and Melania Trump both took the Covod 19 shots well over a year ago, recovered from the disease quickly and are doing fine. Remember, also, that as President, Trump also received the mega-dose covid vaccine so he could return to work quickly. That dose is reserved for those who are in dire straights or are so important, the doctor's give it out. Trump was somewhat ill for a couple of days afterward, but recovered nicely, and went back out on the campaign trail without difficulty. Hell, Trump's health, even catching Covid, was and still is better than Joe Biden's who is so obviously feeble-minded and unable to function, it is embarrassing. With a virus-type health hazard like covid, we know it is going to mutate, just look at the common old flu, it mutates every year. So our medical experts are in possession of a common vaccine for covid, and a mega-vaccine for the illness if life is dependent on it. Trump could be the poster boy for medicine regarding covid - if that man wasn't afraid of the vaccine - neither am I. Medicine battles diseases that morph into another form all the time - and one deals with the symptoms as they occur. I have received both shots, feel fine, and not worrying about the what might be - American medicine is working round the clock to guarantee they have this virus under control.


Stan

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

> And I do just that:  Vitamin D3, Zinc, Vitamin C, good diet, clean hands, hands considered a biohazard whenever I am out in public.   It's always worked well.  The last time I had the flu was in January 2000 right after I flew from Texas to Anchorage with a layover in Minneapolis ... and stood in the Anchorage airport luggage area as the year Y2K arrived and stood out in minus zero temps waiting for a cab to take me home........somewhere in that span of time.....I breathed in someone's flu cough.  I am quite able to take care of myself.



Don't Leave Out the Black Pepper...!!!

More Good Ones Here :

7 Herbs  Spices With The Most Powerful Health Benefits

You Decide what's Best For YOU and Yours...!!!

5 Spices with Healthy Benefits | Johns Hopkins Medicine

----------


## Jen

> Don't Leave Out the Black Pepper...!!!
> 
> More Good Ones Here :
> 
> 7 Herbs  Spices With The Most Powerful Health Benefits
> 
> You Decide what's Best For YOU and Yours...!!!


Ahh yes.  Peppers.  I eat jalapenos every day.  Not almost every day.... every day.  And in our house we have about 6 kinds of peppers that we douse everything with (everything but ice cream).  So yes.

----------

BooBoo (04-12-2021),Kodiak (04-13-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

"*After I get the vaccine, can my life go back to normal? 
*
Not quite. Even with the vaccine, it may still be possible to get the virus  and pass it to someone else. From the vaccine studies, we know that it  can keep you from getting sick. But we're not sure if it will keep you  from spreading the virus even if you don't have symptoms. 


That's why it’s important to continue with masks and social distancing in the  months ahead. *We can go back to normal once the vaccine is widespread  and things are under control*."


Want to Know More...?!?

https://www.devoted.com/coronavirus/...rus-vaccine-qa

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> "*After I get the vaccine, can my life go back to normal? 
> *
> Not quite. Even with the vaccine, it may still be possible to get the virus  and pass it to someone else. From the vaccine studies, we know that it  can keep you from getting sick. But we're not sure if it will keep you  from spreading the virus even if you don't have symptoms. 
> 
> 
> That's why its important to continue with masks and social distancing in the  months ahead. *We can go back to normal once the vaccine is widespread  and things are under control*."
> 
> 
> Want to Know More...?!?
> ...



Nice reply Boo, and that is essentially what most of us are doing, even if the social distancing; mask mandates are starting to slip. In my school, we are continuing with the Covid precautions because they are kids. We also have them wipe down desk and chairs the last five minutes of class. Is it effective, think so, we only have had about 12-infections, that required isolating a few people for 6-days. Of course, only a third of our students on average are coming to school. Broward County, Florida is optional for them, virtual or in class. Majority of the 5,109 student body is staying home, and has all year. When they do come to school, I always ask them how they could stand staying at home all year - it is like getting grounded by your parents. Also, because they are HS students, there really is no need for parents to constantly monitor their student activities, kids in the 14-18-year old range, shouldn't have to be watched that closely. But they miss a lot not being in school, socializing with their friends, and participating in regular school activities. 

What I am worried about, is their grades. Elementary school children, and mostly Middle School ones, 6-7-8, need to be monitored. HS kids, if they are good students, will do well, but the idea that they can answer any question put to them correctly, because they have unfettered access to those cellphones, worries me that they are not learning - and may take another entire year to catch up. We will know by the mandatory test scores that are being given only on school property and proctored, for the next two weeks.

My other concern about covid, other than the possible mutation that will require another major medical effort like the one which produced the initial vaccine for the X factor one, is that the pandemic, which isn't particularly sweeping the world as it was initially - is that it will go from a pandemic-medical problem to a political problem. It already has in New York State.and a few others. Governors in NY, California, Florida, Texas, are at odds with each other whether to keep up the precautions. If it becomes a political football, and those powerful teacher unions, which obviously want the teacher's staying at home teaching, not reporting to school daily, can make lots of trouble if our politicians start leveling the playing field with the schools. 

Professional sports are playing; schools are in session; church's are open; major retail establishments are running; car dealerships, of course, are doing great business; the medical facilities, hospitals, police, fire, and first-responders, of course, remain at risk dealing hands on with covid victims. Why can't we throw open the doors to the schools, and get those teachers (not in my school, Broward County gave the students the option, but demanded the teachers return daily to teach virtual from the classroom). I am afraid there is going to be a heavy penalty to pay in grades and college acceptance for students for the next two years. Of course, people like Cuomo, Biden, the idiot in California, want American education to be home schooled, the classrooms shuttered for the next 3-4 years, or at least until they get reelected.

Just my opinions and observations.



Stan

----------


## Kodiak

> Ahh yes.  Peppers.  I eat jalapenos every day.  Not almost every day.... every day.  And in our house we have about 6 kinds of peppers that we douse everything with (everything but ice cream).  So yes.


i love jalapeno peppers, but damn too many of them and you are flaming out the back end!  If you know what I mean.

----------

darroll (04-13-2021),Jen (04-13-2021)

----------


## Jen

> i love jalapeno peppers, but damn too many of them and you are flaming out the back end!  If you know what I mean.


Yah, well, who cares about that?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Kodiak (04-13-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> "*After I get the vaccine, can my life go back to normal? 
> *
> Not quite. Even with the vaccine, it may still be possible to get the virus  and pass it to someone else. From the vaccine studies, we know that it  can keep you from getting sick. But we're not sure if it will keep you  from spreading the virus even if you don't have symptoms. 
> 
> 
> That's why it’s important to continue with masks and social distancing in the  months ahead. *We can go back to normal once the vaccine is widespread  and things are under control*."
> 
> 
> Want to Know More...?!?
> ...


The virus needs to be more widespread? More widespread? More widespread!...........

----------


## squidward

> he needs to talk to Katalin Karikó then......she owns the patent on it.


oh, so I guess you are prepared to demonstrate where the isolated, purified viral RNA exists. 
1,2,3,....go.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

phoenyx (05-04-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Authentic

> Herd immunity will come, if it comes, as a result of surviving the virus or getting the vaccination. There is no bright line. We may already have reached herd immunity status in some places but not in others. I will speculate herd immunity will come both slowly and more slowly.


Just what the Deep State wants, a herd of sheeple.

----------


## Oceander

> oh, so I guess you are prepared to demonstrate where the isolated, purified viral RNA exists. 
> 1,2,3,....go.


 @UKSmartypants
Just what, exactly, is the point of this ... petulant demand?

----------


## Oceander

> 


1,350,000 deaths worldwide from traffic-related accidents: List of countries by traffic-related death rate - Wikipedia

Time to ban all motorized transportation.

----------

Authentic (05-13-2021),MisterVeritis (05-13-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> oh, so I guess you are prepared to demonstrate where the isolated, purified viral RNA exists. 
> 1,2,3,....go.


Read her research papers, im sure she'll explain in detail if you are nice to her.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> 



....out of 1.43 billion doses administered, thats......  0.000000589% Dead   0.000249% injured. Pretty low in fact.


Lets put this in perspective

Here are the top 3 causes of preventable deaths in the USA in 2017, population 330 million

    Poisoning (including drug overdose): 64,795,  - 0.000193%
    Motor vehicle: 40,231,  0.000121%
    Falls: 36,338,  0.000109%


and thats just the USA. So on the same logic Queso, we need to ban all forms of drugs, all motor vehicles and abolish any surface more than 3 metres high.


You need to get some perspective, mate, you're paranoid.

----------

FlameHeart (06-24-2021),MisterVeritis (05-13-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> oh, so I guess you are prepared to demonstrate where the isolated, purified viral RNA exists. 
> 1,2,3,....go.


Pretty stupid, petulant demand.  Moderna itself has summarized how they went about developing the rRNA strand they used here:  mRNA Science and Function: What Does mRNA Do? - Moderna

----------

FlameHeart (06-24-2021),MisterVeritis (05-13-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Donald Trump and Melania Trump both took the Covod 19 shots well over a year ago, recovered from the disease quickly and are doing fine. Remember, also, that as President, Trump also received the mega-dose covid vaccine so he could return to work quickly. That dose is reserved for those who are in dire straights or are so important, the doctor's give it out. Trump was somewhat ill for a couple of days afterward, but recovered nicely, and went back out on the campaign trail without difficulty. Hell, Trump's health, even catching Covid, was and still is better than Joe Biden's who is so obviously feeble-minded and unable to function, it is embarrassing. With a virus-type health hazard like covid, we know it is going to mutate, just look at the common old flu, it mutates every year. So our medical experts are in possession of a common vaccine for covid, and a mega-vaccine for the illness if life is dependent on it. Trump could be the poster boy for medicine regarding covid - if that man wasn't afraid of the vaccine - neither am I. Medicine battles diseases that morph into another form all the time - and one deals with the symptoms as they occur. I have received both shots, feel fine, and not worrying about the what might be - American medicine is working round the clock to guarantee they have this virus under control.
> 
> 
> Stan


Due to the massive success of the vaccine, bidet gave a WH speech without a mask! ----------or he forgot to wear it.

----------


## squidward

> Pretty stupid, petulant demand.  Moderna itself has summarized how they went about developing the rRNA strand they used here:  mRNA Science and Function: What Does mRNA Do? - Moderna


So you can't. Thank you

----------


## squidward

> ....out of 1.43 billion doses administered, thats......  0.000000589% Dead   0.000249% injured. Pretty low in fact.
> 
> 
> Lets put this in perspective
> 
> Here are the top 3 causes of preventable deaths in the USA in 2017, population 330 million
> 
>     Poisoning (including drug overdose): 64,795,  - 0.000193%
>     Motor vehicle: 40,231,  0.000121%
> ...


How many deaths got a recent flu vax pulled?
GFY if you think someone should die on your behalf

----------


## squidward

Land of the free, home of the brave

Laughing too hard right now

----------


## East of the Beast

where ya been Squidward?

----------

squidward (06-24-2021)

----------


## FlameHeart

> How many deaths got a recent flu vax pulled?
> GFY if you think someone should die on your behalf


You seem angry. Have you tried having a Snickers?

----------


## FlameHeart

> where ya been Squidward?


I presume he is a leftist?

----------


## squidward

> I presume he is a leftist?


snicker. 
not

----------


## FlameHeart

> oh, so I guess you are prepared to demonstrate where the isolated, purified viral RNA exists. 
> 1,2,3,....go.


Actually this is possible. It is just very finnicky.

----------


## FlameHeart

> snicker. 
> not


Awesome. A new edge lord punk boy fuck boy to destroy.

I will bet you aren't a day over 18, at least with your maturity.

----------


## FlameHeart

> snicker. 
> not


Was I talking to you? I'm pretty sure I wasn't.

----------


## squidward

> Was I talking to you? I'm pretty sure I wasn't.


Good for you.

----------


## FlameHeart

"If an asset that the government can get for nothing  capital  is essential to producing assets that command prices  consumption goods  then you would be wise to search for a sleight-of-hand operation."

Ah yes, so you are THAT kind of leftist.

----------


## FlameHeart

> How many deaths got a recent flu vax pulled?
> GFY if you think someone should die on your behalf


No. You GFY. ^-^

----------


## FlameHeart

> Good for you.


Yes. Good for me.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## squidward

> "If an asset that the government can get for nothing — capital — is essential to producing assets that command prices — consumption goods — then you would be wise to search for a sleight-of-hand operation."
> 
> Ah yes, so you are THAT kind of leftist.


what is "THAT kind of leftist"?

----------


## FlameHeart

> what is "THAT kind of leftist"?


So I am going to guess you used to go by Reflechissez on another forum? Of course, I know you will just reply with a snarky one-liner that doesn't answer the question. 

All you have is your nasty remarks which in reality, make little sense.

----------


## squidward

> Yes. Good for me.


"If an asset that the government can get for nothing — capital — is essential to producing assets that command prices — consumption goods — then you would be wise to search for a sleight-of-hand operation."
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2016/09/...ynes-crackpot/

educate yourself

----------


## squidward

> So I am going to guess you used to go by Reflechissez on another forum?


I suggest you don't guess, cuz you're wrong.

----------


## Madison

Why the fuck people want to get vaccine with shit covid vaccine


I WILL NEVER

----------


## East of the Beast

> Awesome. A new edge lord punk boy fuck boy to destroy.
> 
> I will bet you aren't a day over 18, at least with your maturity.


Oh, sweety you couldn't be more weong.

----------


## FlameHeart

> I suggest you don't guess, cuz you're wrong.


So how am I wrong? If you are going to make a claim, support it.

----------


## FlameHeart

> Oh, sweety you couldn't be more weong.


Excuse me?

Also what is "weong"? Is it the name of a Chinese man?

----------

Authentic (06-25-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> Excuse me?
> 
> Also what is "weong"? Is it the name of a Chinese man?


It is part of this guy's name.

Jae Weong Seo - Wikipedia

----------


## East of the Beast

> Excuse me?
> 
> Also what is "weong"? Is it the name of a Chinese man?


Ha ha

----------


## Fall River

> Donald Trump said that the vaccine is good so it must be. But if Trump is a puppet of the elite and that is why he keeps crapping on about how we right leaning sceptics should get vaccine then maybe we can't trust him. And never could. Nah - vaccine must be good. I trust Trump with my life.


I believe Trump can be trusted when it comes to business and politics but not so much when it comes to vaccine issues.  He was the one who helped pave the way for the quick development of a vaccine. That was his baby so he's bound to be biased in thinking only good thoughts about it.   Besides, he was also a big believer in hydroxychloroquine.

----------


## squidward

Dup

----------


## squidward

> So how am I wrong? If you are going to make a claim, support it.


The one who makes an assertion proves himself correct.
That's how it works.

I know, ....you fucked that up in your "prove me wrong" statement in your physics thread too.

----------


## Fall River

> I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.
> 
> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> ...


I can't comment because your link isn't working.

----------


## Jen

> I can't comment because your link isn't working.


The OP was made in March.  Many times links self destruct at some point.  Sorry.

----------


## Hillofbeans

No effects from my vaccine, then or now, glad I got it even though i m  low risk

----------

potlatch (06-26-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

Look at it like this.

There are an estimated 1.67 million viruses circulating in the world, and it is thought several hundred  thousand are capable of infecting people. Scientists have studied 263 of them.

Equally, there is a long list of nasty pathogens that we already know about for which we still have no vaccines or treatments. Last year, with all eyes on the Covid pandemic, there were 14 outbreaks of Crimean-Congo haemorrhagic fever across Africa, Asia and Europe.There   were three outbreaks of another coronavirus, MERS, in the Middle East; two of Lassa fever in West Africa; and two of Nipah in Pakistan and  India.

----------

Oceander (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (07-19-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> 


What they know is they are by and large lefties and marxists, and that they can use the pandemic try and wreck capitalism.  


Over the last few weeks the amount of warped cherry-picked information ,distorted and misquoted facts and other disingenuous lies and fake news, from people with sinister political agendas you've posted really has wiped out any respect i had  for you. You casually post lies and bullshit without ever fact checking the credentials and motives ofthe sources . Your intellectual dishonesty is shocking.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (07-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

BooBoo (07-19-2021)

----------


## donttread

> I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.
> 
> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> ...



IMO the vaccines are the better bet for most people. However that does NOT mean that I want to impose my opinion on you. I would caution against some of the more sensational claims about the vaccine in that I think there would be more proof by now. Likewise I would not accept everything out of the CDC's mouth as gospel.
My wife and I chose to get the vaccine because we suspected we would eventually require it for work or travel. We did not see the vaccine as harmful other than the rare side effects known to all vaccines which aren't exactly in the brochure. We did think it unecessary because we believe having COVID to produce better immunity to COVID then a vaccine.
On that point I am hearing a lot about break through COVID among the vaccinated but not so much among those who are recovered COVID like my wife and I. Not as much anyway and I think if those numbers were high the MSM would be reporting that 24/7. 
So that's how we made our choice. Income and freedom to move about the country and potentially some extra immunity vs minimal risk of a real problem from the vaccination. Some might call that coping out but we have no problem with the vaccine just with government pressure for all to accept it. Also that whole ability to make a living thing is important to us.
I hope that helps in some way.

----------

Oceander (07-19-2021)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I just saw this very scary video about the covid vaccine.  Here are the main points and I'll post the video.  I would appreciate some feedback from some of you who are more knowledgeable about medical things and bio-sciences than I am.
> 
> The main takeaway is that now is not the time to take the Covid vaccine, in fact, taking it now may lead us to a even greater and more far-reaching pandemic than we've already had.  The reason is this:
> 
> Covid is a virus that is constantly mutating.  The Covid vaccine was created to attack one version of the virus.  The antibodies created by the vaccine are very strong and  are permanent.  So the vaccine "X" will attack all covid virus "X"s and neutralize them.  However is covid virus Y, A, B...etc come through, the vaccine will do nothing.  And since the vaccine is very strong, it  will overpower your own immune system if a response is started.  That means that once Covid mutates beyond Covid "X" (and that has probably already happened),  your immune system is helpless.  And since all the Covid mutations after X are going to be stronger than X was............  you will likely  get a more killer version of Covid.
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> It does to me..............but.............  I don't have a medical background.
> ...


The mutations happen naturally.  That's part of how a flu epidemic peters out.  Viruses are simple sections of DNA coding, and neither alive nor dead - zombie coding.  So changing is not hard; and in infected hosts, they change readily.

Virtually always, they become more effective and less impactful.  Because viruses that spread rapidly and kill the host, disappear - for lack of hosts.  So the lethal mutations quickly become dead-ends, whereas the benign mutations spread to where they're irrelevant, until finally there's Herd Immunity.

What will this mRNA do to it?  Nobody knows...

Certainly not the geniuses who engineered this damned experiment.  We know what happens to those with pride and hubris...all of human history is full of examples.

----------

Jen (07-19-2021)

----------


## BooBoo

Just Ask for Proof that the Vaccine Works and Remember that Anyone can Print Official looking Papers from a Home Computer...!!!

Ask someone, Not wearing a Mask, if they have been Vaccinated and have Proof of the Shot, if they get uppity then You Know they didn't...!!

There was a Young Girl in front of Me in Dollar General a couple of days ago, no mask...!!! I asked the Cashier(With a Mask), how does One know if someone w/o a mask has been vax'd and She said, "We aren't supposed to ask...!! There was a Young Man behind Me w/o a Mask so I asked him if he was vaccinated, he says... "What...?", I asked again if he had Proof he was vaccinated or was he just not wearing a mask because he was Special and didn't need one...! he says, "What does it matter...??" I said the Cashier is wearing a Mask out of Respect for US Customers and You should wear one out of Respect for Her and walked out...!!!

Outside I put My purchases inside the Basket on Me bike and he comes walking by saying..."Some People should mind their Own Business" and I shot back... "It is My Business as I Breath the Same Damn Air as You do and I don't want to catch Your Left-over Germs, as_ho_e...!!!" he got to his car and left before I had even Unlocked Me Bike...!! Both Customers were Light skinned like Me while the Cashier was around the same Age as them but of darker skin...! Added that so the smart asses here would not bee making any asshumptions...!!!(Spelling on Purpose)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Rebel Yell

Comirnaty does not exist, Martin said, referring to the brand name of  the Pfizer vaccine granted full approval by the federal agency. The  approval is for future production of COVID vaccine. (Related: FDA  fraudulently grants full approval to Comirnaty covid vaccine, skipping  stage 3 trials and ignoring data on injuries and deaths.)

Dr. David Martin drops bombshell: The FDA has only approved a COVID-19 vaccine that does NOT exist in the U.S. marketplace â NaturalNews.com

----------


## Rebel Yell

*



Pfizer booster will likely be approved by Sep. 20, Fauci says after claiming further doses needed to be fully vaccinated*




Pfizer booster will likely be approved by Sep. 20, Fauci says after claiming further doses needed to be âfully vaccinatedâ â RT USA News

----------


## Rebel Yell

*'This is Our Life From Now On': Israelis Told to Prepare For Fourth CV Booster Shot*





http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=62518

----------


## Rebel Yell

*Australian Health Official Tells Public To 'Get Used To' Taking CV Boosters Indefinitely*

*"This will be a regular cycle of vaccination and revaccination," NSW Chief Health Officer Dr Kerry Chant says
Chris Menahan*


http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=62517

----------

nonsqtr (09-06-2021)

----------


## Rebel Yell

Pfizers TV man is already setting the stage for 3 or 4 shots for immune memory.


https://twitter.com/Cernovich/status...97064761839628

----------


## Dan40

We DO have an annual flu vaccine, and other periodic vaccines.  Adding an annual Covid one would be no big deal ------------- to most people.

----------


## phoenyx

> We DO have an annual flu vaccine, and other periodic vaccines.  Adding an annual Covid one would be no big deal ------------- to most people.


As long as they ignore all the people dying shortly after getting a Covid vaccine, sure...
VAERS Whistleblower:  The Expose

----------


## Oceander

> As long as they ignore all the people dying shortly after getting a Covid vaccine, sure...
> VAERS Whistleblower:  The Expose


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## phoenyx

> 


What's so funny about 45,000 people dying in the U.S. within 3 days of getting a Covid vaccine?

----------


## Authentic

> What's so funny about 45,000 people dying in the U.S. within 3 days of getting a Covid vaccine?


He probably didn't get past CAPTAINDARETOFLY.

----------

nonsqtr (09-06-2021)

----------


## phoenyx

> He probably didn't get past CAPTAINDARETOFLY.


Lol :-p. Fine, I'll source the same story from a source that's taken their concerns to court and won:
Federal Lawsuit Seeks Immediate Halt of COVID Vaccines, Cites Whistleblower Testimony Claiming CDC Is Under-Counting Vaccine Deaths | Children's Health Defense

----------


## JustPassinThru

I'm just staying out of this one.  I've said my piece; I've downloaded articles and bookmarked pages...

...but the lines are drawn.  Most people on one side or the other are emotionally committed.  I sure am - because this looks like Tuskegee to the tenth power.

Others are frantically asserting that the "vaccines" are TOTALLY SAFE, MAN! and **APPROVED BY THE FDC**.  Ignoring what comes out that's contrary.  Still others are confusing ivermectin with "horse paste" the way they confused HCQ with aquarium cleaner.

The truth will out, I always say.  The truth about Trump outed - competent and not in any way shape manner or form, compromised.  I was initially wrong there.  The truth about Beer Cooties has been coming out in stages - once again, I got hoodwinked.  At first.  Later, when the documented events didn't in any way match the hysterical assertions, and the only places with high death-counts were places with misanthropic state officials...it became obvious this was a non-event.

Just as it's becoming apparent that the quack-vaxx IS a big deal.

But time will tell.  In the meantime, *My body, MY CHOICE.*

----------

East of the Beast (09-06-2021),Rebel Yell (09-07-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> What's so funny about 45,000 people dying in the U.S. within 3 days of getting a Covid vaccine?


It's a made up number just as covid deaths are made up number.   What is funny is the right trying to lie better than the left.  Liars are just liars,  there is no noble purpose in lying.

----------

nonsqtr (09-06-2021)

----------


## Dan40

Err

----------


## Authentic

According to this article "captaindaretofly" is Emily Smith of Leeds, UK.

EXCLUSIVE: Actors Behind UK Misinformation Site The Daily Expose Revealed

----------

nonsqtr (09-06-2021)

----------


## nonsqtr

> *Australian Health Official Tells Public To 'Get Used To' Taking CV Boosters Indefinitely*
> 
> *"This will be a regular cycle of vaccination and revaccination," NSW Chief Health Officer Dr Kerry Chant says
> Chris Menahan*
> 
> 
> http://www.informationliberation.com/?id=62517


They want to get you used to checking in every three months.

----------


## Authentic

> According to this article "captaindaretofly" is Emily Smith of Leeds, UK.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Actors Behind UK Misinformation Site The Daily Expose Revealed


I found what appears to be her Twitter account. Not sure if I am allowed to link it. She says that all her friends are on the Internet because her RL ones left her because of her views.

----------


## phoenyx

> It's a made up number just as covid deaths are made up number.


No, it's not. Did you even read the article? I guess I should just copy and paste relevant portions from Children's Health Defense article on the matter, which as mentioned has been known to take concerns to court and win. I've bolded the quote from the whisteblower's sworn statement. I also provide a link to PDFs of the lawsuit and the whistleblower's full statement at the end. Coloured text goes to other linked articles in the original.

**
Americas Frontline Doctors (AFLDS) filed a motion July 19, seeking immediate injunctive relief in Alabama Federal District Court to stop the use of Emergency Use Authorization (EUA) COVID vaccines  Pfizer/BioNTech, Moderna and Johnson & Johnson (J&J)  for three groups of Americans.
According to a press release, AFLDS is asking to immediately stop administration of experimental COVID vaccines in anyone 18 and younger, all those who have recovered from COVID and acquired natural immunity, and every other American who has not received informed consent as defined by federal law.
The 67-page motion requests the judge issue a preliminary injunction pursuant to § 360bbb3(b)(1)(C) for the following reasons:

There is no emergency, which is a prerequisite to issuing EUA and EUA renewals for COVID vaccines.There is no serious or life-threatening disease or condition.Vaccines do not diagnose, treat or prevent SARS-CoV-2 or COVID.Known and potential risks of the vaccine outweigh their known and potential benefits.There are adequate, approved and available alternatives to vaccines.Healthcare professionals and vaccine candidates are not adequately informed.
The authors of the motion attached a declaration by a whistleblower who came forward alleging deaths occurring within 72 hours of receiving a COVID vaccine are significantly under-reported in the Centers for Disease Control and Preventions (CDC) Vaccine Adverse Events Reporting System (VAERS) maintained by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA).


As of July 9, reported deaths in the VAERS totaled 10,991. Of those, 4,593 occurred within 72-hours of vaccination.
The whistleblower  a computer programmer who developed more than 100 distinct healthcare fraud algorithms, and who has expertise in healthcare data analytics that allows her to access Medicare and Medicaid data obtained by the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Systems (CMS)  filed a sworn statement under penalty of perjury alleging the actual number of COVID vaccine-related deaths is closer to 45,000.
The whistleblower alleged that VAERS, while extremely useful, is under-reported by a conservative factor of at least five.
In her statement, she said:
*On July 9, 2021, there were 9,048 deaths reported in VAERS. I verified these numbers by collating all of the data from VAERS myself, not relying on a third party to report them. In tandem, I queried data from CMS medical claims with regard to vaccines and patient deaths, and have assessed that the deaths occurring within 3 days of vaccination are higher than those reported in VAERS by a factor of at least 5. This would indicate the true number of vaccine-related deaths was at least 45,000. Put in perspective, the swine flu vaccine was taken off the market which only resulted in 53 deaths.*
AFLDS said the findings were shocking, and informed consent is impossible when safety data is not accurate.
In a press release, AFLDS said:
It is unlawful and unconstitutional to administer experimental agents to individuals who cannot make an informed decision as to the true benefits and risks to the vaccine on an independent basis. They must be of an age or a capacity to make informed decisions and have been provided with all of the risk/benefit information necessary to make an informed decision.

[snip]

There is no emergency warranting EUA of COVID vaccines, plaintiffs allege
According to the complaint, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) secretary, named as one of the defendants in the lawsuit, declared on Feb. 4, 2020, pursuant to § 360bbb3(b)(1)(C), that SARS-CoV-2 created a public health emergency.
This initial emergency declaration has been renewed repeatedly and remains in force today  a necessary legal prerequisite for the issuance of vaccine EUAs, the complaint states. EUA allowed the mass use of the vaccines by the American public before the completion of the standard regimen of clinical trials and FDA approval.
Plaintiffs allege the emergency declaration and its multiple renewals are illegal because there is no underlying emergency. Using HHS COVID death data, SARS CoV-2 has an overall survivability rate of 99.8% globally, which increases to 99.97% for persons under the age of 70. This is consistent with the seasonal flu, the complaint states.
Plaintiffs argue HHS deliberately inflated COVID case data
Plaintiffs allege HHS data is deliberately inflated. On March 24, 2020, HHS changed the rules applicable to coroners and others responsible for producing death certificates and making cause of death determinations exclusively for COVID.
The rule change states: COVID-19 should be reported on the death certificate for all decedents where the disease caused or is assumed to have caused or contributed to death.
According to the complaint, HHS statistics showed 95% of deaths classified as COVID-19 deaths involved an average of four additional comorbidities. Plaintiffs claim the CDC knew the rules for coding and selection of the underlying cause of death would result in COVID being the underlying cause more often than not.
Plaintiffs said the actual number of COVID cases is also far lower than the reported number due to emergency use of polymerase chain reaction (PCR) tests, which are used as a diagnostic tool for COVID. The PCR tests are themselves experimental products, authorized by the FDA under separate EUAs. The package inserts state PCR tests should not be used to diagnose COVID.
The complaint alleges the way in which the PCR tests are being administered knowingly guarantees an unacceptably high number of false positive results.

COVID vaccine risks undisclosed and under-reported, lawsuit says 
AFLDS medico-legal researchers analyzed the accumulated COVID vaccine risk data and found migration of the pathogenic SARS-CoV-2 spike protein in the body. Yet vaccines were authorized without any studies demonstrating where the spike proteins traveled in the body following vaccination, how long they remain active and what effect they have, the complaint states.
AFLDS researchers analyzed VAERS and discovered an increased risk of death from COVID vaccines. The database indicated vaccine deaths in the first quarter of 2021 represented a 12,000% to 25,000% increase in vaccine deaths, year-on-year.
From 2009 to 2019, there were 1529 reported deaths associated with all vaccines reported to VAERS, according to the motion. In the first quarter of 2021, there were more than 4,000 reported deaths with 99% of all reported vaccine deaths in 2021 attributed to the COVID vaccine. Only 1% were attributed to other vaccines in the system.
Plaintiffs also disclosed evidence of reproductive harm, vascular disease, autoimmune disease, neurological damage and they highlighted an increased risk of harm for children with COVID vaccines to support their position.


Why the secrecy around V-Safe data?
The complaint called attention to the secrecy of the CDCs V-Safe system  a parallel system used to track reported adverse events via a smartphone app controlled exclusively by the CDC.
Plaintiffs raised concerns that information in V-Safe exceeds that in VAERS. They claim VAERS is inaccurate because it potentially includes fewer than 1% of all vaccine adverse events, and the federal government is failing to provide data from other monitoring sources such as V-Safe, CMS and the military.

[snip]

The lawsuit was filed by several law firms, including RENZ Law. The complaint and whistleblower declaration can be read here.
**

Source:
Federal Lawsuit Seeks Immediate Halt of COVID Vaccines, Cites Whistleblower Testimony Claiming CDC Is Under-Counting Vaccine Deaths | Children's Health Defense

PDFs of the lawsuit and the whistleblower's full sworn statement:
45K  Whistleblower Suit | Renz Law

----------


## phoenyx

> According to this article "captaindaretofly" is Emily Smith of Leeds, UK.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Actors Behind UK Misinformation Site The Daily Expose Revealed


That article reminds me of tabloid writing. The title says that those behind The Daily Expose are actors, but the content of the article itself makes no such claim.

----------

